# Rate the song above you



## Ether's Bane

Reviving this thread.

Let's get this ball rolling.

Helloween - A Tale That Wasn't Right


----------



## Lili

6/10.  A little too depressing for me.

"I'm Not Okay" by My Chemical Romance.  My new favorite song.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

9/10 Definitely one of the better MCR songs.

Cage the Elephant - Right Before My Eyes


----------



## Rose

8/10 Not my favorite song by Cage the Elephant, but still it kind of grows on you.

Plushgun - Just Impolite


----------



## hopeandjoy

9/10 Very fun to listen to. Just another silly love song though.

WORLD'S END UMBRELLA - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Exo-Raikou

8/10. Very catchy, very calm - a nice combination.

Trocadero - Red Vs. Blue


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Pretty good ~

Eulogy - Tool


----------



## Abufi

^i'd say somewhere around 8.5 - 9/10.  i'm biased and love that song, but it takes way too long to build up if you ask me, the intro could be shorter.  but once it really gets going it's fucking awesome, one of my favorite tracks off aenima.

stone the crow - down


----------



## Tarvos

a bit too much southern yankee texas "put some more meat on that barbecue" hillbilly texas rock/metal, but it's all right for what it is. I would enjoy this if I was in the Mojave desert and rocking a good Corona, and turning over the sausages. Man that sounds like something I should do.

Natalie Merchant - My Skin


----------



## Lili

Very haunting and pretty.

"Thursday (Acoustic)" by Asobi Seksu


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10. I like the melody, and it sounds a bit sad, yet pretty, bt it's a bit too slow for me.

Peacemaker by Green Day. Bound to get stuck in someone's head.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10

I'm not a _huge_ fan of really drummy songs, but this is decent.

Six Brown Brothers- Smiles and Chuckles (It's a little quiet- being from the early 1900s and all, it's on a record)


----------



## Rose

8/10 One of my favorite songs from that album.

Steal my Sunshine by Len


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7.5/10 Nice, upbeat, and unique

Sleep Apnea - Chevelle


----------



## Spatz

8/10 It's strong and great, but it's nt the best thing I've heard...

Robot Rock/Oh Yeah -Mix (Daft Punk Alive 2007)


----------



## Tomatochu

6/10 I didn't enjoy it, but It was interesting

You can't two step in midair - Stuck﻿ in your radio


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

5/10 Decent, just not my kind of music...

Metric - Empty


----------



## Ether's Bane

3/10. I found it generic - it just didn't work for me.

Antimatter - Leaving Eden

Big ups to Tarvos for introducing me to those guys, even if it was through a free download on Last FM.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

9/10. I really like it, I just don't like how slow it is.

There's A Good Reason These Tables Are Numbered Honey, You Just Haven't Thought Of It Yet by Panic! At The Disco. (yes, that's the title.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8.5/10 Cool song bro (With a long-ass title)

Simple Design - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Lili

8/10.  I've been a slight fan of Breaking Benjamin for a while, and I like most 'metal'.

"Never Too Late" by Three Days Grace.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

10/10. Excellent song, and actually one of my favorites. The tempo, the rythym, and the overall sound of the song... I think it's perfect.

You're Crashing, But You're No Wave by Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Lili

8/10  Nice beat.  And a generally like FOB.

"We Made You" by Eminem.  Yes, it's an.... err... different.  And somewhat offensive.  But humorous.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

2/10 Not really liking the song much... the video is... umm... mildly entertaining?

The Grudge - Tool


----------



## Tomatochu

7/10 Good song, I can't say I would listen to it regularly.

B'z - Friction


----------



## Lili

8/10  Nice beat.

"I Want Candy [Dead]" by Geoffrey Paris


----------



## Spatz

7.5 I can't decde if I want to barf from the retarded song, or lolcontinuously from the comments...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cur0bAlrjCs


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9.5/10 Fantastic. I've got to go listen to some more of this epic band.

Sparks the Resuce - "Autumn"


----------



## Giraffes

2/10, sounds like generic radio fodder pop rock.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUyKnEiv70Y&feature=related
"Ramblin' On My Mind" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5/10 Good in its own regard, but I'm not a huge fan of country blues.

"Themata" - Karnivool


----------



## Lili

7/10  I don't know why, I just don't like it very well.

"He Poos Clouds" by Owen Pallet.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

7/10. Not bad... simple blues, but it's nothing special.

Ride - Leave Them All Behind

Up there with Loveless and Chapterhouse's Whirlpool as the best shoegazing albums ever... I recommend you check out the full album.

EDIT: fuuuuuuu ninja'd

7/10 to that as well, it's alright


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Quite an amazing song, actually.

"Amputee" - Oceansize


----------



## mewtini

Oh, I have a song! This song. Rate. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Lili

8/10  It's alright, but I'm not a big fan of the Jackson 5 or anything else related to Michael Jackson.  I do have the song remembered from elementary school, though.

xD Yes.


----------



## mewtini

LiLiJANA said:


> 8/10  It's alright, but I'm not a big fan of the Jackson 5 or anything else related to Michael Jackson.  I do have the song remembered from elementary school, though.
> 
> xD Yes.


I thought you remembered our previous interactions at the awesome party? Anyway, rating. 9.5/10. I'm odd. I was never into anything My Little Pony, but this song is funny. It helps that a pony was scared for her life.


----------



## Thorne

Okay since the person above me never actually posted a song I'm just gonna post a song and it's going to be Rhinestone Eyes by Gorillaz.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 One of my favorite songs on Plastic Beach :)

Well, since this was skipped somehwow, "Amputee" - Oceansize


----------



## Fireworks

8/10; it's been a long while since I last listened to Oceansize - Effloresce, and back then I only happened to like I Am The Morning and to an extent Catalyst, but after now hearing Amputee again, guess I need to give that album another chance

Anathema - Dreaming Light


----------



## mewtini

Cuddlefuzz said:


> Okay since the person above me never actually posted a song I'm just gonna post a song


Oops. I forgot, I'm sorry! Anyway, I have a song now. I like surprises, so I won't tell you what it is. It's not Thriller, I promise. Or anything like that. Oh, just click here. And for the song rating, around 7.5/10. It was a little too soft for me. I have a song in mind for next post, when you lissten to that, then you will know what music I like.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

9/10. I like music I could theoretically inhale copious amounts of marijuana to; this is no exception.

Since we're all posting pop music this is the closest thing I could find that would appeal to your palate


----------



## mewtini

Hm. 5.5/10. I didn't want to sit through the thing, but I did for the sake of the rating.
My song! Let's change to jazz.I like to surprise people. Why are all of you exceptions?


----------



## Ether's Bane

1.5/10. To be honest, I didn't enjoy that at all.

Now for some REAL music.

Avantasia - The Final Sacrifice

I have died and gone to musical heaven.

How have I never heard of Avantasia before?


----------



## Giraffes

1/10. Ew.. not a fan of metal at all. 
Especially since it's very generic sounding, stereotypical metal at that.

The Wolves (Act I and II) - Bon Iver


----------



## Dannichu

LiLiJANA said:


> 8/10  It's alright, but I'm not a big fan of the Jackson 5 or anything else related to Michael Jackson.  I do have the song remembered from elementary school, though.


I saw your Pinkie Pie icon and thought you were Mini Moonwalker and then saw this comment and my mind temporarily broke. But then it made sense again. You guys and your confusing ponies )<

(don't mind me)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Holy shit, that was the most generic indie song I think I will ever hear. It's forgettable and it drags on forever.

Aaand now for my turn to post something that nobody but me likes. Yes I know most of you have heard this before and it is irritatingly overplayed but I love this band and it's a pretty awesome song to begin with. (No, it's not Bullet with Butterfly Wings, but good guess!)


----------



## hopeandjoy

6/10 Nice and calming. I got a bit of a silly love song vibe from it and I've never been to fond of those songs, though.

Such a sad song, but it has such vivid lyrics.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 Wasn't too impressed, until I read the lyrics.

Audioslave - Shadow on the Sun


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. Good song, It's a bit too slow for my tastes, but it's really good vocally and instrumentally.

Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Wow. Been a while since I listened to this album. It brings back some good memories.

Motörhead - "Orgasmatron"


----------



## Lili

Listening to that song while watching Zangviper's avatar is very amusing.  So I'll give it a 7/10.

"Hold It Against Me" by Britney Spears.


----------



## Flareth

5/10. Not my style...but very...interesting video.

"Stuck Like Glue" by Sugarland


----------



## Lili

8/10.  I loved the video, though I'm not a big Sugarland fan.  This is one of their better songs, though.

"Gronlandic Edit" by Of Montreal.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

5/10. The music video was interesting, to say the least. 

Dog Days Are Over  by Florence + The Machine


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

10/10 I have infinite love for Florence.

The Shins - So Says I


----------



## Karkat Vantas

That song was pretty cool, no lie. 8/10

Oingo Boingo - Only a Lad


----------



## Flareth

7/10. Pretty catchy.

"Goodbye Earl" By The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Lili

8/10.  I like the story.  I've had an abusive dad, so I can sorta relate to it.

"Tristan" by Patrick Wolf.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I think its catchy. He has an interesing voice.

"Our Truth" - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Tomatochu

OMG, I've been looking for that for a long time, 8/10

Ophiliac - Emilie Autumn Bet you guys have never heard an electric violin before.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

a teeeensy bit strange 6/10

let's go for some bowie


----------



## Karkat Vantas

9/10. Can't go wrong with Bowie.

QOTSA - Feel Good Hit of the Summer


----------



## Lili

2/10  I just don't like it.  Hate the message.

"She Wants Me" by Nick and Aaron Carter.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Sweetie Belle said:


> 2/10  I just don't like it.  Hate the message.


I fully approve of that message. C-C-C-COCAAAAAAAAAINE, bitches.

5/10

This is about the most I can give a pop song.

LCD Soundsystem - I Can Change!


----------



## Tarvos

I've heard this song about 3 million times on Fifa 11 now, haha.... it's not my fave thing in da world. But it's LCD Soundsystem. It is therefore good. 6/10

Evergrey - Leave it Behind Us


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 It's good, but a little repetitive.

Stratovarius - Elysium


----------



## Ether's Bane

10/10. Just fabulous.

Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Hard to go wrong with Maiden.

Tool - Forty Six & 2


----------



## Elliekat

6/10 because I don't like metal :/

Efterklang- Mirador

EDIT: Oops, got ninja'd by Zangviper. Sorry!


----------



## Lili

8/10  Reminds me very much of Of Montreal.  And I like the trumpets :)

"Take On Me" by A-Ha.  You're a freak if you don't like this song.


----------



## Elliekat

10/10 this is one of my favorite songs EVER <3

Ladytron- Ghosts


----------



## Lili

7/10  I'm not a big fan of female singers, but I like it.

"You're Gonna Go Far Kid" by the Offspring.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 This song has grown on me a little.

Tool - Forty Six & 2 (Skipped. Whatever, I'll just post it again.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Not my favorite Tool song - I prefer Jambi, The Pot, and Ticks and Leeches.

CCR - Fortunate Son

(inbefore "wut? He listens to this stuff?")


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

9/10, just because I. Like that kind of song.

The Baseballs - Umbrella


----------



## Lili

10/10.  Oh yes.  This is awesome.

"Wolfgang's 5th Symphony" by Wolfgang Gartner


----------



## Giraffes

6/10. Was okay. Wouldn't mind hearing it at a dance or club.

The Tallest Man on Earth - "Honey Won't You Let Me In"


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

9/10, I really liked that. Not sure I can explain it, it's just got so much feeling to it. Luvly.

30 Second to Mars - Bad Romance


----------



## RespectTheBlade

10, no 11.5/10. O MA GOSH that was epic. I never thought a lady gaga song could actually sound good, but this just sounded completely epic. kind of reminds me of bon jovi for some reason. 

Love Lockdown by Patrick Stump


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Actually quite a good cover. Patrick has a great voice.

Tool - Jambi


----------



## ABCD

Sigilyph said:


> 8/10 Actually quite a good cover. Patrick has a great voice.
> 
> Tool - Jambi


Hmm. Can't judge, not into metal.

Anyways, how about a small Korean touch :P
Wheesung (휘성) ft. Jun Hyung (용준형) (Beast) - 가슴 시린 이야기


----------



## Lili

7/10.  I like it, but I'm not a big fan of songs in languages other than my own, unless they're Spanish.

Lovefool" by The Cardigans


----------



## hopeandjoy

I've always loved this song so much. It has such a sad meaning, though. At least, in my opinion.

10/10

"Reflect" originally by Hatsune Miku, cover by Senka (god, I love his voice.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas

0/100000000000

lame, bro.......

THIS IS HI QUALITY ART WRIGHT HEAR...


----------



## Lili

1/10.  Amusing, but it destroyed my speakers pretty much.

"Dirt Road Anthem" by Jason Aldean.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

∅/10. Sorry, but country music is... not my cup o' tea. I can't rate this.

"Ghost Love Score" - Nightwish


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Really like it. sounds somewhat like evanessence, another band I like. Also, I realy like the beginning. 8/10

Hurricane by Panic! At The Disco. (yay new album!)


----------



## Lili

8/10.  I do enjoy P!ATD already, and I haven't heard one of their new songs yet.  I have to say, it's going on my iPod.

"Lazing On A Sunday Afternoon" by Queen.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 It's a pretty short song, don't you think? 

"Girl's Not Grey" - AFI


----------



## Tailsy

It's all right - I haven't heard AFI in a long time! It's nice to listen to, but it's not one of those things that really gets stuck in my head (and the lead vocalist's voice isn't really that appealing to me). I'd say 6/10!

Again - Flyleaf


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Eh. Pretty boring contemporary rock song... nothing revolutionary.

She does have a nice voice, though.

Jamiroquai - Manifest Destiny


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Sweet music bro.

"Orestes" - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Lili

8/10

"Running In The 90's"


----------



## Karkat Vantas

This is some pretty sick dance-pop. If I could give it a 90/10 I would, but I think a 9/10 is fine.

Luscious Jackson - Under your Skin


----------



## Giraffes

6/10. Not bad.

B.B. King - Sweet Sixteen


----------



## Tarvos

It's too soul-blues for me. I hate that style with a passion, hahaha...
Hence no rating.

Pure Reason Revolution - Les Malheurs


----------



## Lili

8/10.  I like the beat, though the cover art disturbs me for some reason.  But it's still a pretty good song.

"Room Of Angel" by Akira Yamoaka


----------



## Giraffes

5/10. Not bad, liked the whole hushed, creepy feel too it. Though it really never held my interest.

Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Put a Spell on You


----------



## Lili

10/10  I fucking love it.  It's just so... God, I can't describe it.  But it's amazing.

"I Caught Fire" by The Used


----------



## Catch-22

2/10. Just not into them. 

How about The Start of Something by Voxtrot?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I love the singer's voice.

"Witchcraft" by Pendulum


----------



## Lili

8/10  I like the beat, and it's really awesome.  I really don't know how to describe it.

"I Want You/Scanty & Kneesock's Theme"


----------



## Exo-Raikou

5/10. Didn't really feel coherent and/or fluid to me - just randomly jumped around

This is War - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Spatz

Mmmm...hmmm...

Well it's intertesting, but not my type (almost however)...
7.5/10

High Life - Daft Punk


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. Didn't really like it.

Children of the Grave - Black Sabbath


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9.5/10 One of the best Black Sabbath songs, IMO.

"Minerva" - Deftones


----------



## Fireworks

I've never been a huge fan of Deftones at all. That song, however, is alright. 6.5/10

Pain Of Salvation - This Heart Of Mine (I Pledge)


----------



## Lili

9/10.  Something I could listen to all day.  Very relaxing and pretty.

"I'm On Crack" by the Left Rights.


----------



## Ether's Bane

2/10. Really not my thing.

Fuwa Fuwa Time - Aki Toyosaki


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

5/10. It was alright, I suppose. It would have helped if I understood what was being said.

Atomic Bonsai - Joren "Tensei" de Bruin


----------



## Glace

8.5/10 I found it awesome, but some parts were a bit boring.

Lucky - Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat


----------



## Spatz

Smashing my head against wall...

(I hate these theme in songs...)
2.5/10 (good tune...)

Ten Masked Men - Livin La Vida Loca (Cover)


----------



## Aletheia

Oh god no not this aaaaaah.

Yeah, sorry. Not really my thing. 3/10

Iz Us - Aphex Twin


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Quite a relaxing song... sounds almost 8-Bit. 5.5/10

Enjoy the Silence by Depeche Mode


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I really dig this song. Depeche Mode is definitely cool, but even then this song is really ambient and cool sounding. And his voice is just... sexy. <3

Worth mentioning: Failure's cover of the song. Which is pretty kickass.

Speaking of them,

Failure - Stuck on You


----------



## Aletheia

First I was like "OH DEAR GOD MY EARS" but then the actual song started and I was all like =D

Love that guitar.

No More Heroes OST - Fork in the Wall


----------



## Giraffes

Nice little jazzy tune. I like it.
6/10 :D

Death Letter - Son House


----------



## reecemysocksoff

8/10 Very enjoyable =D


Here's a song I very much love at the moment (And I just wanted an excuse to post my mate's college music video for the song ^_^') Enjoy!

Doomed Now-Does It Offend You,Yeah?


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. Instruments were tolerable, but vocals were not.

Refuse/Resist - Sepultura


----------



## Lili

6/10  I like the sound of it, but not the screaming.

"Gold Digger" by Kanye West *shot*


----------



## RespectTheBlade

2/10. The drumbeat is... okay, I guess, but rap-ish stuff really isn't my thing.

Explode - Patrick Stump


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8.5/10  that kind of music isn't really my thing, but this isn't bad.



Not Ready to Die-Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 Not bad, but not the best either. A7X is pretty much just generic mainstream "metal"

Korpiklaani - Shaman Drum


----------



## Ether's Bane

8/10. Really good, just not god-tier folk-metal (Wintersun/Ensiferum).

Guns n' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

(actually, you should know this already, but I provided a link all the same)


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

7.5/10 A couple years ago when I was really into classic rock, this was one of my absolute favorite songs. I still like it a lot, even if Axl Rose's voice does annoy me more than it used to. ]:

Gorillaz - On Melancholy Hill


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Look, I like Damon Albarn and all, and this really does have the potential to be a great song, but pretty much all the resonance this song could have is dead thanks to the overproduction.

So if I had to give this a rating, I'd give it a 4/10.

Chapterhouse - Falling Down


----------



## reecemysocksoff

9/10

Never heard anything by them before but that was REALLY good =D

Friendly Fires - Live Those Days Tonight


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7.5/10 It's... unique, and I don't hate it. it's okay.

Restless Heart Syndrome- Green Day


----------



## Chief Zackrai

8/10 I like it. Most of their stuff is too drummy for me (but I do like their music-don't get me wrong) but this was a nice change of pace.


Aerodynamic/One More Time- Daft Punk


----------



## Aletheia

9/10 It's a pretty good mix. It's got an interesting ring to it, and Daft Punk is always awesome.

Noisia - Red Heat


----------



## Lili

10/10  I love this more than you can imagine.  Perfect dance music.

"Long Away" by Queen


----------



## Tarvos

Song is not available in my country, but it's Queen, which renders it an automatic 7/10.

Brand New - Me vs Maradona vs Elvis


----------



## Minish

7/10, doesn't especially grab me, but I can see myself looking into Brand New. Pretty sure I've heard of them before, anyway!

No Gringo - Vienna Teng


----------



## Lili

7/10  I liked the beginning, but didn't really like the rest of it.

"Windmills Of Your Mind" by Parenthetical Girls


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6.5/10 Was a pretty unique song. I liked the buildup, but the rest wasn't that special.

Porcupine Tree - Wedding Nails


----------



## Lili

7/10  I'm really starting to like this band, actually.

"Smack My Bitch Up" by Prodigy.  Not sure if I've posted this before.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

3/10. Not really my style. 

Clash Of The Titans (Trainer/Champion Theme)- OCRemix


----------



## Lili

10/10  Impressive.  I should probably learn to play this on my piano :o

"Midnight" by Bar 9


----------



## Cydnix

Um 6/10 Not really my cup of tea

The Islander - Nightwish


----------



## Fireworks

longer ago I found it to be a great song and quite refreshing compared to the style of the rest of the songs on Dark Passion Play, but now it's just 7/10 at best in my book

The Cure - Fascination Street


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. Not a fan of The Cure, but this is one of their better songs.

Blind Melon - Tones of Home


----------



## RespectTheBlade

7/10. It's a nice song, got a nice sound to it. Not my favorite, but definitely pretty good.

O.A.R.- This Town


----------



## Lili

6/10  Just doesn't appeal to me.

"Psyche Rock" by Pierre Henry.


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 It's got a nice, bright sound to it, and I do love those bells. Also it was remixed by Fatboy Slim and so I must unconditionally love it.

Noisia - Machine Gun (16-bit Remix)
Oh hey look it's Noisia again.


----------



## Cydnix

Meh, I've heard better remixes of that song sooo, 5/10

Vitas - opera2


----------



## Lili

5/10  I just don't get into music in other languages very much.

"Corporate Cannibal" by Grace Jones


----------



## RespectTheBlade

6/10. No denying it's good music, I just don't like it that much. it kinda creeps me out.

Shinedown- Second Chance


----------



## Lili

9/10  I love this song with a passion.  Music video makes me feel like crying.

"West Side Girls" by Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Fireworks said:


> The Cure - Fascination Street


Just felt the need to pop in and say this is a great song from a great album that you should own if you don't already own it

hrm... Pet Shop Boys are cool. Don't listen to them very much but this song is really chill. Nice vocal hook, pretty catchy, but nothing AMAZING. 7/10.

...let's throw some Boingo in the mix and see what happens. They're pretty polarizing, this should be fun

Oingo Boingo - Private Life


----------



## Aletheia

HOW DARE YOU POST A OINGO BOINGO SONG THAT ISN'T "LITTLE GIRLS"
Other than that, quite good. Not exactly my favorite, but it's got some nice guitar parts going on. 7/10

Let's see here...
Goldfrapp vs. Marilyn Manson - This Is the New Shit


----------



## RespectTheBlade

5/10. Pretty good, but eh, not my style. 

The Script - The Man Who Can't Be Moved


----------



## The Omskivar

8/10. Nothing particularly special about it, but I loved the sound and the feel.

No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature -- The Guess Who


----------



## Aletheia

Giraffes said:


> Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Put a Spell on You


<3

Right, uh! Not a particularly big fan of The Guess Who but this had some nice guitar parts- or maybe I'm just a sucker for anything that involves acoustic guitars- and I absolutely love the vocalist. 8/10.

She Wants Revenge - Take the World (music video is bess thing)

Scratch that, let's go with some death metal. And see if we can get a brony while we're at it.


----------



## Lili

6/10  It's based off of Cupcakes.  But, it's also death metal.

"The Robots" by Kraftwerk


----------



## Fireworks

that Kraftwerk song, along with the entire album that song is on, is pretty cool. 8/10 (The Model is still the best song on that album!)

Nevermore - Believe In Nothing


----------



## Ether's Bane

SomeGuy said:


> <3


CCR did it better, in my opinion.

@the above song:

9.5/10. Great song - in fact, it's my favorite Nevermore song.

Between the Buried and Me - Specular Reflection


----------



## Chief Zackrai

5/10 I liked the intro, and I was all like, "hmm, this will be a really neat song." but then they KILLED IT. THEY KILLED IT WITH, well metal, actually. Death Metal.

Catch the Sun- Jamie Cullum


----------



## ignore_this_acct

8/10
I'm not the biggest fan of his voice, but I like it

"Returner by Gackt


----------



## The Omskivar

That was weird.  Not bad, just...not my style.  4/10.

Infant Sorrow- Going Up

Just fell in love with this song


----------



## Aletheia

Effercon said:


> CCR did it better, in my opinion.



Manson's cover isn't too bad either.

Not too shabby- it's a nice little rock song, but nothing all that notable about it. 6/10

Foster the People - Warrant


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Catchy, and I like the singer's voice.

Porcupine Tree - Normal


----------



## Karkat Vantas

For a moment there I thought you were going to give a link to a Warrant song called Foster the People and I was worried but then I saw it was the other way around and I was like :D

Really nice buildup with some good bass work; catchy and poppy, but also spacey. 8/10.

Okay for reasons unknown I was listening to Tegan and Sara? I don't know either, herp a derp a dorp~

aforementioned songwriting lesbians - Call it Off

EDIT: Ninja'd! ffffffffu

Anyway Porcupine Tree is always cool, no exceptions, 9/10


----------



## Cloudsong

I liked the song; twas the first time I ever heard them. Their voices were really good, nicely accented, and they put emphasis on good points during the song. The music was nice, too. I give it an 8/10 :3

Chase Coy - Turn back the time

Don't judge me~


----------



## Lady Grimdour

The dude's voice seems too flat and generic. Plus the song's one of those fluffy crush stories. 4/10

And now for something different, Gods of War by Manowar


----------



## Cloudsong

Sorry, I like fluffy love stories xD Tis just me, though.

I couldn't really get into that. I don't know why. It just seemed kind of...disjointed. Blocky. Forced a lil, y'know? But I could still listen to it every now and then, just not all day or anything. 6/10

Here, less love-yness. A little. xD
Evanescence - Everybody's Fool


----------



## RespectTheBlade

9/10. This is one of the best songs from that album.

From Now On We Are Enemies- Fall Out Boy


----------



## Lili

8/10  I really like this for a FOB song.  It's really good.

"The Story Of Us" by Taylor Swift.  I'm so mainstream.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

3/10 BLUH country argh... it's..ok, but I don't like this kind of music at all.

Swing Swing- All American Rejects.


----------



## Cloudsong

Wonderful song. Happens to be the first song I ever got perfect on while playing Rock Band for the Wii. And I'm just a big fan of the All-American Rejects. 9/10

All-American Rejects - Gives you hell


----------



## RespectTheBlade

9/10. This is the best revenge song I've ever heard. One of the best I've heard, period, actually.

Panic! At The Disco: New Perspective


----------



## Cloudsong

That song is awesome. I've heard of Panic at the Disco before, but never gotten to listen to them. That's now going to change xD I love hwo the lyrics flow and he makes words rhyme that wouldn't technically rhyme without his singing style :3 8/10

Skillet - Monster


----------



## Professor Wesker

6/10. It's meh, not a bad song, but not all that great IMO. 

The Impression That I get by the Mighty Mighty Bosstones: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8q0xe8oqDE


----------



## Lili

6/10  I thought it was cool until he talked.  Don't like his voice.

"Lola" by the Kinks.  New favorite song.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10, but have you seen this version?

Porcupine Tree - Lightbulb Sun


----------



## Fireworks

One of the first PT songs I had heard back in like mid-2006 that got me into PT, and I still love that song to this day. It is such a great mood-lifter, and I like how Steven Wilson can make even simple lyrics turn out awesome. 9.5/10

Ulver - Operator

(btw don't worry, the song itself only lasts for the first 3:37, afterwards it's just silence in the vid). The entire Blood Inside album is pure mindfuck.


----------



## Lili

10/10 I LOVE IT

"Luna (DREAM MODE)" by Super Ponybeat/Eurobeat Brony


----------



## Aletheia

Oh man. Super Ponybeat is always amazing- this just happens to not be one of his favorite songs. Vocals are nice though. 7/10

I'll just go ahead and post what I was listening to before I rated that song because I'm too lazy.

Marilyn Manson - Use Your Fist and Not Your Mouth


----------



## The Omskivar

I can appreciate the music, but I'm not a Manson fan.  A nice even 5/10.

Here's one I love.  A really really old one.

The Stray Cats--Stray Cat Strut


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Damn good. 9/10

Perform This Way by Weird Al. Ignore the video, if you can.


----------



## Lili

8/10  Not my favorite Weird Al song, but I like it.

"My First Tune (For The Girl I Love)" by Dominic Fera.  Yes, THE Dom Fear.  The "DOCTOROCTAGONAPUSS BWAAAAA" guy.  Eeyup.


----------



## Aletheia

Grimdour said:


> Ignore the video, if you can.


what are you kidding that's the best part

I'm too offended to rate.


----------



## SquishierCobra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyxrpmD5cq0

Disturbed "The Animal"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 Nothing too special.

Ensiferum - Into Battle


----------



## Ether's Bane

10/10. Absolutely amazing song - I only wish they sold Ensiferum CD's where I live. :(

Soundgarden - Big Dumb Sex (WARNING: REALLY, REALLY NSFW)

EDIT: Just saw your new usertitle. Unless I'm mistaken, welcome to the herd!


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10

Now for something a LOT more G-Rated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc

If you never saw this movie, you're missing out on millions of people's childhoods. Including mine!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Much as I love the Lion King, I can't say I love the soundtrack too much. 9/10 for nostalgia value alone.

The Cardigans - Lovefool


----------



## Minnow

7/10 Not really for me, but I can see that it's pretty good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-XMF5hOMhU


----------



## bulbasaur

9/10. Harmonically and structurally sound and lots of ideas, but nothing too exciting.

Rachmaninoff - Prelude in G minor (Op.23 No.5) - performed by Emil Gilels


----------



## Thorne

8/10
I am a sucker for piano music, and that is some good piano music.


This Will Destroy You - Grandfather Clock


----------



## Fireworks

TWDY is an excellent post-rock band and Young Mountain is one of my fave EPs. 9.5/10 for that song

dredg - Ode To The Sun


----------



## Coroxn

82/100.
Pretty nice, great music.

Rise Against-Savior


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 This song is infinitely catchy, a pretty good Rise Against song.

Karnivool - Themata


----------



## Coroxn

7/10. Not my thing, really, but undoubtedly solid.

Hang you up

The song is okay-ish, but the music video is hilarious.


----------



## Saith

The music video was trying too hard, really. I mean, you're not really supposed to interrupt a song with dialogue anyway, and when it's kind of unfunny, it doesn't really do anything for me.
I like how it was _almost_ self-aware, too, in that generally, moping about your ex is actually pretty creepy.
That was kind of ruined at the end though.
Still, not a terrible song, even if it is a bit generic. I like the singer for some reason.
6/10.

Opheliac. I know I've posted it here in a different thread, but I can't get over how... Different? It is. Whatever, here you go~!


----------



## Coroxn

(Hmm. I guess it's a different taste thing.)
9/10. That was completely out of this world. I shall definitely be giving Emile a look. 

AAR-Gives You Hell


----------



## RespectTheBlade

9/10. Great song. Gives me a "Just Deal w/it"message every time. 

Don't You Know Who I Think I Am? -Fall Out Boy


----------



## Chief Zackrai

7/10 Ugh. That's the kind of song I can only have on if it's _really quiet._ Much better after this is fixed.

Green Light- John Legend feat. Andre 3000


----------



## Ether's Bane

One word: no. 1/10

Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin


----------



## Cydnix

I can see why some people would like it, so 7/10

Party hard - Andrew W.K


----------



## Ether's Bane

It's an okay song, but not something I'd go out of my way for. 5/10

Rainbow - Stargazer


----------



## Karkat Vantas

okay that kicked ass

Not too much ass, though; dragged on a bit too long for me. But it's still great. 8/10.

Failure - Solaris


----------



## Coroxn

Not my style at all, though it's okay for a grunge song. 6/10.

Unbreakable.


----------



## Fireworks

didn't like the singer's voice, and the song was rather generic in the first place. 3.5/10

now for something completely different to spice this thread up a bit:

Rodrigo y Gabriela - Vikingman

(if anyone likes that song, I highly recommend getting their entire self-titled album which even contains brilliant covers of Orion and Stairway To Heaven)


----------



## Coroxn

6/10. Awesome guitar, but the total lack of lyrics makes me sad. :(

Again!

(If anyone worries why I only post the name of the song, it's so that people can't just say "Ooh, not my favorite song from The Beatles, but good" without ever listening to the song. Yes, I'm weird. What of it?)


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

One of my old favorite Slipknot songs "Surfacing"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSSWkVOgjlk

WARNING: EXPLICIT


----------



## Eclipse

Even with all the screamo, the music was sort of drowning out their voices. o_o 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLNxBjB8c4Y

Warning: Really catchy.


----------



## Fireworks

it wasn't that catchy but still pretty good 7/10, and it reminded me to get around to watching Summer Wars that I had on my "to watch" list for a good while now


now let's get some brony tears (it WILL make you emotional at the very least), hopefully from someone who had seen all 26 eps

Not A Clever Pony - Main Theme (Farewell Party Remix)

(warning: if you haven't seen all eps yet then don't look at the vid itself as it contains some spoilers - very, very mild ones at that, but still)


----------



## Starship Trooper

I'm sorry, but your plot has been foiled by my timing and non-bronyness. 4/10, didn't like it but it wasn't bad enough to be distracting.

VNV Nation - Honour


----------



## SquishierCobra

510

Now for a death metal song I like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iViHLwxApI


----------



## Thorne

3/10
I am a metal fan, but I can't listen to that kind of toilet sounds. All I hear is drums and gurgling. A few points for decent guitar.

IN FLAMES - The Quiet Place

This 'ere is IN FLAMES, Melodic Death Metal, what Death Metal OUGHT to be.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

4/10.

's a good song and all, but I just don't particularly like death metal.

Now, for something you probably have not heard.

Vitamin String Quartet tribute to Green Day: Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8.5/10 This is truly a great cover, and Vitamin String Quartet is truly one of the best cover bands I've heard.

Dream Theater - On The Backs of Angels

I've pre-ordered the album.


----------



## Fireworks

cheesy album title, song title and lyrics (as usual with DT) as well as even cheesy album art this time, the song is decent but unmemorable, but at least John Petrucci had toned down his trademark unnecessary guitar wankery a bit (at least on this single) and you can actually hear John Myung playing for once (maybe Portnoy leaving had a positive effect as well?). 5/10

Symphony X - Paradise Lost


----------



## Comatoad

4/10

I dunno, the piano in the beginning sorta dragged on. I hoped it'd pick up sooner than it did. It sounded nice towards the end though.

Let's try some Indie Rock...

The Killers - Midnight Show


----------



## Ether's Bane

1.5/10. Always hated The Killers, always will.

Nightwish - Passion and the Opera


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Nightwish at their best.

Porcupine Tree - Bonnie the Cat


----------



## Fireworks

it took a very long while for The Incident to grow on me but I like it so much these days, and that is one of my favourite tracks on it, the riffs are really great. 9/10

Ulver - All The Love


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

The lyrics were rather clichéd. The piano was great, but the overall piece was forgettable. 6/10

Katatonia - July


----------



## SquishierCobra

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ

The only pop song I really like


----------



## Comatoad

8/10 Always loved the dancing

Kelis - Acapella

A lot better than that Milkshake song =p


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Not as bad as I was expecting, but still not my type of stuff.

Yoko Hikasa - Listen!!


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxBQPjVWspM

WE ARE XROS HEART! Ver X7


----------



## Rikuu

8/10. That was a pretty cool song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URFlaSWf1tw


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

4/10 The vocals were cheesy and uninteresting. I BREATHE FIRE!

Karnivool - Themata


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10 Mediocre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2iVv51sfdM

DarkKnightmon's Theme "Fujimi No Ouja", from Digimon Xros Wars.


----------



## Light

8.5/10. Almost slightly epic to my ears. I'm sure it would grow on me if I watched the anime.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2wiEfLNZ5k


----------



## Nom-Punch

6/10

I'm not greatly into that kind of thing...

I can't provide a link due to iPod touch version 3 limitations (e.g. No copypasting) so I'll just provide song and artist

Hall of the Mountain King - Apocalyptica


----------



## Ether's Bane

9.5/10. Already heard it. AMAZING.

Probably the most well-known example of a metal band doing an acoustic pop song.

(No, I'm not giving you the title - as soon as you click on the link, you should know what it is.)


----------



## Comatoad

Eh, 3/10

Dirty Little Secret, AAR


----------



## Light

10/10. That was my favorite song ever a long time ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezqAOI3L70o


----------



## Comatoad

9/10, I wasn't ready for the song to end =p

Chop Suey~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

10/10 This was the #1 played song on my iPod for like... a _really_ long time.

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Sounds a lot like Led Zep! Mostly the vocal delivery here; reminds me of Whole Lotta Love. Anyway, song is cool. Not much to say.]

Let's get some 60's adult contemporary up in this shit.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Surprisingly decent. 7/10

Amberian Dawn - Incubus

(by the way, it's a song called Incubus by Amberian Dawn, not a song called Amberian Dawn by Incubus)


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mWY_RJyqSs

Digimon Tamers "EVO
,my fave anime song ever


----------



## Thorne

I have literally no feelings one way or another for that song.

No, I am honest.

In Flames - Metaphor
This here is a very special song from one of the greatest Death Metal bands ever known, because of the fact it isn't Death Metal at all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9.5/10 Fantastic, this song had me hooked from first listen.

This thread needs more Opeth.
Opeth - Blackwater Park


----------



## Elliekat

I don't normally like that kind of music, but it was pretty good! 7/10

Lisztomania by Phoenix. Cropped up on my Ladytron Pandora one day and I fell in love.


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO_QntXc-c4

Drowning Pool "Bodies"


----------



## Belgrade

3/10... perhaps I just don't have an ear for this sort of thing?

The Golden Path - The Chemical Brothers (f. The Flaming Lips)


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De9N2HWQhik

Slipknot "Eeyore" (Not about the Emo "Winnie the Pooh" donkey)


----------



## The Omskivar

Ehh, 6/10.  Not a huge Slipknot guy.  Liked the drums though.

Bonzo Goes to Bitburg (My Brain Is Hanging Upside Down)

Ahh, the Ramones.  I'm in love with this song.


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

Patrick Coffin "Ode to Peppy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wBPxkJVKZ4


----------



## Aletheia

Mm. Pleasantly rocking. 8/10

Hey, how do you guys like emo? :D
Dashboard Confessional - Stolen


----------



## Aisling

Dayum, that's emo? When I hear "emo" associated with music I think of... well, uh, this. I blame YTMND. Anyway, 7/10 I guess. Better than what I was expecting, but a little... mellow for me, I guess, until the end.

Anyway
Gotye - Eyes Wide Open


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-vTrkyp8DQ

Spineshank "New Disease"


----------



## Starship Trooper

6/10 Not bad, but it didn't leave much of an impression. It was just kinda there.

Luca Turilli - Demonheart


----------



## Aletheia

Read the title and went, "Hey, this isn't _that_ song, is it?" But it was. And I liked it. 7/10

Marilyn Manson - Obsequey (The Death of Art)



Alraune said:


> When I hear "emo" associated with music I think of... well, uh, this.


That's emo too, methinks. EXCEPT WE DON'T LABEL OURSELVES >:( >:(
*Star cuts himself and commences writing awful poetry*


----------



## Starship Trooper

7/10 More subtle than atmospheric than I'm used to from Manson. Not a bad change at all though.

Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## Coroxn

10/10
Never heard something quite like that. Simply awesome.

The Cranberries-Will You Remember?


----------



## Saith

6/10 Not my cuppa tea. Her voice sounded too... Dry? Dead? Breathless?
Besides, I don't like the accent or the clown music.
Nice clothes, though. :)

Then again, I guess you should CHECK OUT YOUR OWN BACKYARD BEFORE YOU CHECK OUT SOMEONE ELSE!

'CAUSE I MUST BE HERCULEEEEEEEES


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDMjzyTczvs

Blazing Blue Flare (from Digimon Xros Wars)


----------



## Aletheia

Mm. I like the feeling of it. Nice and loungy. 8/10

The Black Eyed Peas - Sexy


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Saith said:


> 6/10 Not my cuppa tea. Her voice sounded too... Dry? Dead? Breathless?


Dolores Riordan sounds like a *ZAAAAAAAAAAAAA UM BEH*

Not my kinda music, but it's okay. Unfortunately, it's by the Black Eyed Peas, and as a result I pretty much entered a rage-induced coma upon reading their name as lost all consciousness

????????/10

Fountains of Wayne - Radiation Vibe


----------



## SquishierCobra

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Yh68qgU78

Digimon Savers "Believer"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I like it, but I got kind of bored at the same time.

Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction


----------



## Aletheia

10/10 Oh. My. Lord. That was amazing. I... don't think I'll be able to do that justice. But I can try.

Pink Floyd - The Great Gig in the Sky


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Star69 said:


> 10/10 Oh. My. Lord. That was amazing. I... don't think I'll be able to do that justice. But I can try.
> 
> Pink Floyd - The Great Gig in the Sky


9/10 Pulling out all the stops now, are you? Well, I give it a nine, because its not my favorite PF song, but a fantastic one nevertheless.

Opeth - Windowpane


----------



## Aletheia

You keep serving up these musical journeys that go from smooth silky little melodies to a descending spiral of glory. Or something I dunno man but I like it. 9/10

Goldfrapp - Felt Mountain


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8.5/10 Fantastic in a way I can barely describe. It's like flying over the Swiss Alps inside a dream.

Wintersun - Death and the Healing

FYI I can do this all day ;)


----------



## Aletheia

I do love those guitars. 7.5/10

She Wants Revenge - Take the World


----------



## Tomboy

7/10

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## hopeandjoy

1/10

As much as I hate to say it, generic pop is generic.

Ready for Villain Song time, guys?

Dr. Realist - cosMo and GAiA feat. Kamui Gakupo


----------



## Ether's Bane

Uhh... what? No, just no. 0.5/10

Tesla - Modern Day Cowboy


----------



## Flareth

7/10. Nice rhythm and music.

The Presidents Of The United States Of America- Cleveland Rocks

(Yes...I'm aware it's a cover....)


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10

I can't decide which song out of two that I should post next, so I'll post both.

EVOLUTION & DIGIXROS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26YavNW020o  (ver. Taiki)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zIfjZNCa1A (ver. Kiriha)


----------



## Byrus

....Are you only going to post Digimon songs? Though I'll admit that I do like these tunes. Makes me want to replay Digimon world or something. They sound like they'd be a good for a boss battle. 7/10

Big city - Wall of voodoo


----------



## SquishierCobra

Byrus said:


> ....Are you only going to post Digimon songs? Though I'll admit that I do like these tunes. Makes me want to replay Digimon world or something. They sound like they'd be a good for a boss battle. 7/10
> 
> Big city - Wall of voodoo


6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPrZoUAwlJc

TROGDOR!

One of my favorite Homestar Runner songs!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 TROOOGDOOORRRRR. Okay, that song gets a high rating for nostalgia.

Katatonia - Omerta


----------



## SquishierCobra

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os5TXyJlEMc


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Well, that made my day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYWhf3MnIEs


----------



## Ether's Bane

6/10. Didn't like it at first, but it grew on me as it went on.

Do I really have to tell you what this one is?


----------



## Flareth

8/10. Great cover of a classic.

Discord (Eurochaos Mix)- Super Ponybeat


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 That... was... much better than I expected.

Dream Theater - This Dying Soul


----------



## Karkat Vantas

DREAM THEATER ARE SUCH FUCKING ASSHOLES!

Seriously they'll write this nice prog song that sounds cool and THEY'LL DRAG IT ON FOR FIFTEEN MINUTES TO THE POINT WHERE I WISH I WERE LISTENING TO SOME FUCKING MAROON FIVE

MAROON FIVE

DO YOU KNOW HOW DESPERATE I NEED TO BE TO GET TO THAT POINT!

Otherwise this was pretty cool... reminded me of Tool, which isn't that good of a thing (I FUCKING HATE TOOL for the same reasons, more or less). But the rap section in the middle was pretty cool!

So... uh, the good aspects of the song would give it a 8/10, but I need to take points off for length and general monotonousness of it.

8 - 5 out of 10

Oingo Boingo - Nothing Bad Ever Happens


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 This may be a very 80's song, but the message is 100% applicable to today.

@Karkat: Impatient much? 11 minutes isn't even that long by prog standards. :3

Opeth - I Feel the Dark


----------



## ignore_this_acct

7/10
It's written pretty well, but it's doesn't really fall into my personal taste

Skrillex- Reptile


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I llike the sound of it. Not exactly to my tastes, but it's pretty good. 
6.5/10

The Zelda Orchestra- E3 2011 Concert


----------



## Monoking

10/10. Loved it so much, it's indescribable.

Paralyzer-Finger eleven
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...2JWEBA&usg=AFQjCNGqUoduZDe7nhIp-cZweq3gOqP9yQ


----------



## Ulqi-chan

I've always loved this song...
8.5/10. 

I Threw It On The Ground-The Lonely Island


----------



## Monoking

*Not amused*
4/10.
The orange islands theme from the anime. My fav
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...o6nUAw&usg=AFQjCNGSnLL8XsSUk0sLL1QlIcwqYeZreg


----------



## Ulqi-chan

2/10. 

I won't lie; I'm not fond AT ALL of Pokemon themes. 

 Serpentine-Disturbed


----------



## Aletheia

Whee Disturbed~ 8/10

Hey, let's play a game called "Rate the song in Star's user title."
Ready?
Go.


----------



## Monoking

...3/10.

Let it be-The beatles
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nsXdDw&usg=AFQjCNGD-CZZAUT0x95JFRTHnEZW8R8bkg


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

Meh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM4dTkkdisg

Some score from Disney's "Dinosaur" that I really like.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Intense musical score. I always liked that movie.

Opeth - Atonement


----------



## Ether's Bane

9/10. Superb.

Yes - Heart of the Sunrise


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Magical.

Gojira - Flying Whales


----------



## Tomboy

7/10

Lily Allen - 22


----------



## Aletheia

_Adore_ that beat. Swaggery. Iunno. Good stuff. 7.5/10
(and oh god piano :D)

Skrillex - Rock N Roll (Will Take You to the Mountain)


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10
meh...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFJIBtqunHY

Slipknot "People = Shit"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5/10 Meh... Slipknot is just another overhyped nu metal band with cheap, angry song-writing. Even with 9 members, they don't sound nearly as good as a "real" metal band. I'll spare you the complete rant, though.

Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## Saith

Led Zeppelin hell yeah. 10/10

You'll never live like common people
You'll never do whatever common people do
You'll never fail like common people
You'll never watch your life slide out of view
And then dance and drink and screw
Because there's nothing else to do.

Love the song. <3
Sorry about the quality of the video though.

Seriously though, it's the perfect dunk song. Easy to remember and fun to sing. Also, you'll have the place singing it after a few seconds.


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYOJ2NrFhp4

"To Die For' (score from The Lion King)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Quite epic and haunting. Definitely one of film's best scores.

Kamelot - Memento Mori


----------



## Tarvos

I like Kamelot and I always have, that song is pretty good too, but it doesn't rank among my top favourites by them. It's on the Black Halo, though.

8/10

Modest Mouse - Parting of the Sensory


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Never really got into Modest Mouse.

Arch Enemy - Vengeance Is Mine


----------



## Zero Moment

5/10

I like the overall beat, but that screamo/weird voice shit is like the bane to my existance :\

Rainbow Factory - WoodenToaster


----------



## Coloursfall

7/10 - it's a good song, but could do without the vocals imo. I love ponymixes, haha

Moar Ghosts N Stuff - deadmau5


----------



## Zero Moment

9/10

d-_-b

She's a Pony Remix - WoodenToaster


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYeI5_cBUK8

Opening for "Kaizoku Sentai Goukaiger" the 35 Anniversary of Super Sentai.


----------



## Zero Moment

>4/10
Obviously no taste

2/10

Beyond Her Garden - WoodenToaster


----------



## Coroxn

2/10 

That was...difficult to listen to. Parts of it had a really cool windswept quality, but the majority of it was just :|

Rise Against-Injection


----------



## Aletheia

It's... nice. Nothing special, but I like it. Rushing guitars and stuff. 7/10
(I'm the best music critic ever)

Some of you may remember this one.


----------



## Zero Moment

WHAT


6.12/10

I'm 0kay with this.


Nightmare Night [Unrapped] - Glaze

EDIT: Damn ninjas........


----------



## Datura

As far as synth-y stuff goes this is fairly mediocre and expected. Sounds like a mix between Linkin Park and Crystal Castles. Decent for what it is. 5/10

The Magnetic Fields - "California Girls"


----------



## Zero Moment

You people wound me

Brb relocating self to quest bed

----------------
Uhh.... What? Sounds like someone took an extremely bad recording at a concert or something. I can't even hear the words 0_0

I'll be generous and give it a 3/10


Dance of Thorns - Radiation


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVq62gpt1GQ

The Jyuken Sentai Gekiranger opening


----------



## Coroxn

2/10 
Because of the language barrier, really, non-english songs have to be carried through by music for me. Which this wasn't. It was bland, and bland doesn't make for good listening.

Behind Closed Doors.

(Do yourself a favor and don't look at the lyrics on the video. They're badly timed and meh. Just listen to the song.)


----------



## Aletheia

6/10 It's okay, but a bit monotone. Pleasantly uplifting. 

She Wants Revenge - Maybe She's Right  
(oh my god I can't stop listening to this album *looks around frantically for more MM live shows*)


----------



## SquishierCobra

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iCfDSIWQzw

A super awesome metal cover of the first Japanese Digimon opening


----------



## Karousever

7/10
At first I wasn't very sure, but I've decided that I really like how this sounds.

Sanctuary by Utada Hikaru This is my current favorite song, doesn't actually start till the opening credits are done. So...it starts after like 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Saith

5/10.
It... Felt like a trailor for a song. I'm not sure what I mean, but it kept... Skipping? Going to fast? Not really doing anything? I'm not sure, but it didn't feel finished.

SOLO FLYING MYSTERY MAAAN


----------



## Zexion

6/10 slow but good 


Kick in the Teeth


----------



## Starship Trooper

7/10 Not my cup of tea, but it's got a good beat and a nice drumline.

VNV Nation - Chrome


----------



## Saith

5/10 Meh.

The Best song Ever.


----------



## Tarvos

Lonely Island on some awful, awful crack. -10/10

Eluveitie - Omnos


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

A fantastic song by my favorite folk metal band - 9/10

King Crimson - 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## Aletheia

10/10 I dind't even have to click that link. Amazing song, though it's more journey than song at times.

Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. Nirvana are always good - though this isn't their absolute finest.

Rhapsody - The Last Winged Unicorn


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

Meh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tida-hyDxXE "Disturbed -'Warrior'"


----------



## Momo(th)

6/10
I'm not too crazy for rock or metal.


----------



## Tarvos

since the above poster conveniently forgot to post a song of its own,
here's a suggestion:

Anathema - A Fine Day to Exit


----------



## Zero Moment

........Huh.

I'm 0k with this.
7/10, because it's not the sort of thing I would listen to multiple times in a row.

Ocean Stars Falling - Bowman


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

Crush 40 "With Me" (cover of a song from Sonic and the Black Knight, but wasn't featured in the game)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21zj6xTcNi0&feature=related


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Not bad. I've never heard much Japanese metal before.

Agalloch - Not Unlike the Waves


----------



## Tarvos

7/10

Agalloch are great, but they do get a bit dull. Fucking nice live though. And atmospheric, with the incense and all.

Frank Turner - Glory Hallelujah


----------



## Aletheia

8/10 Great beat and elating singing.
the lyrics are pretty cool too

Marilyn Manson and the Spooky Kids - Chalkboard Girl


----------



## Barubu

7/10
I suppose I just can't get into it really. Seems like another person with a different taste in music would like it, though.

Your Song-Elton John


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJhBe_m_bqs

Slipknot "My Plague"


----------



## Aletheia

8/10 Slipknot's usually a bit heavy for my tastes, but this one's alright.

We need some ska up in here.
Streetlight Manifesto - Here's to Life


----------



## Tailsy

Had me tapping my foot against the end of my bed. I like the drums! Although I will eternally roll my eyes at songs that reference _Catcher_. [arbitrary positive numerical score.]

Wolves, Lower - R.E.M. (fast ver.)


----------



## Ether's Bane

6/10. I'm not the biggest REM fan, but this was okay.

Children of Bodom - Oops I Did It Again

Yes, you read that title correctly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 The song's okay, but its the fact that they covered _that song_ that makes this a win.

Strapping Young Lad - Love?


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

7/10 not bad. a bit too heavy for my tastes, but the vocals are great ._.

Forces - Susumu Hirasawa


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10
D --> This makes me feel STRONG enough to fight a bear.

How Do I Live (Bunny in the Box Version)

This is incredibly silly.


----------



## alexguy100

9/10 almost perfect

Schools Out For Summer


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

7.5/10, that song's okay but it's not fantastic or anything.

Nightwish - Last of The Wilds


----------



## Zero Moment

7.5/10
I'm 0k with this.


Spider8ite!!!!!!!!

I'm kinda like wtf of the first minute and a half for this, but then I take an arrow to the knee everything is awesome and 100% fitting.


----------



## Coroxn

6/10

It was getting an eight, but then the end bit happened. What the hell was with that?
Catchy as hell, though.

Blue Lips-Regina Spektor


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10
The video gets some credit for this score too.

Pain of Salvation - Idioglossia

^ I likely would not have found this band without this forum.


----------



## Saith

3 or 4 out of 10, maybe?
It just felt so... Dull? Like, kind of beige. Eh, I dunno.
Let's get some Rush in here, anyway.

Uh. Full version here...


----------



## Ether's Bane

9/10. A true prog classic.

Alter Bridge - Watch Over You


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

6 1/2 Nice sound and all, but a bit...meh. 

Alright, how 'bout some awesome power metal from the greatest band in the world, Blind Guardian?
Here's Turn The Page.


----------



## Saith

That was... Painfully cheezy. Like, it had a nice sound, but it was just so... Ugh.
The whole 'faux-medieval' thing is just kind of gross.
I'll give it a 5/10 though, just because it was so over the top.

Also, what's the difference between all the types of metal and rock? 'Cause they all sound pretty similar to me.
Like, these are meant  to be stoner rock? Or maybe punk rock? Or could it even be- You know? Also, Clutch is just amazing anyway, but still.


----------



## hopeandjoy

No song given so...

The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku -Cinematic Edit- by cosMo (@BousouP) feat. Hatsune Miku


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

7.5/10

Good and catchy, but... the tempo and beat get muddled towards 00:30. I like the telephone-glitchy-chorusy parts, though. It's like a japanese GLaDOS is shouting in my ear quietly. Also sounds a bit like the battle music that might play in a battle with Porygon-Z. Very_ interesting_. 

Aisling's Song - The Secret of Kells


----------



## Tarvos

Saith said:


> That was... Painfully cheezy. Like, it had a nice sound, but it was just so... Ugh.
> The whole 'faux-medieval' thing is just kind of gross.
> I'll give it a 5/10 though, just because it was so over the top.
> 
> Also, what's the difference between all the types of metal and rock? 'Cause they all sound pretty similar to me.
> Like, these are meant  to be stoner rock? Or maybe punk rock? Or could it even be- You know? Also, Clutch is just amazing anyway, but still.


Well, often the boundaries get pretty sketchy, but here's a rough idea - it's rock, normally. Metal usually requires gross amounts of distorted guitars (you can mix in clean ones, but the majority should be dun dun dun). It's basically cranking the amps all to eleven.

Then it depends on the type of metal you're playing, but metal loves dissonant sounds. Tritones, dissonant chords, dissonant scales - you name it, they love it. I can hear easily when something is a rock band e.g. Foo Fighters, and when it's a metal band e.g. Metallica or Iron Maiden.

Metal has many, many, subgenres, half of which mean nothing and most of which aren't all that different from each other. There's basically "extreme metal" (thrash, death, black), there's everything based on traditional heavy metal, and there's the doom/gothic/whatever variants with orchestras, female singers, symphonies, and if you speed it up x2 you get power metal usually.

I just usually go with a "metal vibe", or if there's a clearly defined sound, like black metal, for that. 

It's all just names anyway.


----------



## Saith

Sweet duder, thanks.
I figured it was mainly just words. ;)


----------



## Spatz

Lazy nubs, not dropping any new songs on yur posts...

Mastodon - Colony of Birchmen
see what i did there?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Me gusta

Devin Townsend - Seventh Wave


----------



## Tarvos

Saith said:


> Sweet duder, thanks.
> I figured it was mainly just words. ;)


Rock and metal is a distinction you can validly make, and even one or two subgenres could be justifiable too. But as far as I am concerned a genre is only a roundabout way of saying "this sounds approximately like..."  and most of the squabbling that goes on on metal forums is just... pointless. People just want to label everything, and I guess that's their good right. To me, I use genre as a descriptor of a vibe - saying something sounds bluesy or jazzy means something in musical terms. Saying it's got a metal vibe does too.

But symphonic melodic death metal - eh?????????

On topic - I liked Devin more when he was doing bullshit about Ziltoid. I also applaud the guy who posted a Mastodon song cos I am obsessed with them lately.

6/10

The Police - Can't Stand Losing You


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tarvos said:


> On topic - I liked Devin more when he was doing bullshit about Ziltoid. I also applaud the guy who posted a Mastodon song cos I am obsessed with them lately.
> 
> 6/10
> 
> The Police - Can't Stand Losing You


Ziltoid the Omniscient is Devin's best album for me, without a doubt. But his older stuff, like Ocean Machine, and his albums with Strapping Young Lad are all great too.

7/10 Didn't do too much for me, but its still an okay song.

Anathema - Better off Dead (Bad Religion cover)


----------



## Ether's Bane

8/10. Good stuff - I can see why this band is so popular at this forum.

Priestess - Lay Down


----------



## Tarvos

Fun fact - I was introduced to that song by a friend. Usually it's vice versa.

It's not entirely my thing, but it'll do in a good mood. 7/10

Apocalyptica ft. Corey Taylor - I'm Not Jesus


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l2qsIaFb0g

Spineshank "Smothered"


----------



## Zero Moment

8/10
Pretty bitchin' song, and awesome AMV

And of course, one AMV deserves another.
How Far We've Come - Matchbox 20


----------



## TonyMHFan

7/10.

Get Down On It - Kool And The Gang.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

4/10 It just... bored me. Definitely not my cup of tea.

Animals as Leaders - Weightless


----------



## Tarvos

Technically accomplished, but not entirely my thing. No rating because I wouldn't know how to rate this type of music. 6/10 I guess?

Of Monsters and Men - Little Talks

This should be Iceland's new national pride, if you ask me.


----------



## Saith

I was oh-so pleasantly surprised. Like. 9/10 pleasant. Pretty fucking baller.

Figured this is probably my favourite song of the now.
Trippy descriptions of a garden pond are just great. <3


----------



## Ether's Bane

3/10. Never liked stoner rock.

Skye Sweetnam - Just the Way I Am

Bonus points if you remember the show this was from.


----------



## Aletheia

7/10 That was... surprisingly good.

Amboog-a-Lard - Disease


----------



## Zexion

5/10
Not my style, but still pretty good.
Art of Dying- Get Through This


----------



## Zero Moment

6/10?
It was okay, but that isn't really my genre.

Love Me Cheerilee - WoodenToaster + The Living Tombstone


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9/10 PONIES YAY! Good song, and I'm surprised that the first song I got in this topic was one I've heard before. 

When You're Evil-Voltaire 
EVIL YAY!


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10

Speaking of evil....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR_xyWIX5xU

Be Prepared, yo!


----------



## Momo(th)

9/10, Lion King's one of my favorite movies

"Clear Mind" by Masaaki Endoh


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

8/10
Sounds pretty cool, though I'd love to understand it ._. (Damn you Jap. lessons, why must you occur at the same time that I have taekwondo? >.<)

Let me show you the power of the bards...
This is The Bard's Song. 
Can you see the fire? Can you hear the songs? Can you feel the shadows and the forest around you?

A capella cover by Van Canto. (A capella metal ftw! And it's got a kitty!)

Lastly, here's a live version, with hundreds, if not thousands joining the bards at Wacken.

Edit: *Highfives Squishy so hard my hand goes numb*


----------



## SquishierCobra

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXDC89tZ4IQ

Animal I have Become


----------



## Zero Moment

7.5
I'm.... slightly more than 0k with this.

Heat/Clockwork - Plazmataz


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxKxZsIeeO0

Tagiru Chikara by Psychic Lover, straight from the new DXW OST!


----------



## Zero Moment

6.5/10
Meh

Becoming Popular - OdysseyEurobeat


----------



## SquishierCobra

3/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBRwE_ynQgA
Another Psychic Lover song, the opening to Samurai Sentai Shinkenger, this time.


----------



## ZimD

lol @ the people just posting ratings with little to no explanation because they just want everyone else to listen to their songs 

anyways i'd give the above song like a 4.5. not big on asian shit. the background music is cool and sounds like something you'd hear in ridge racer revolution or some shit, but the singing is just over the top to me. just never been big on that whole deal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOm-uIPzqpI
"The Rising" - Bruce Springsteen

fucking intense titular track, told from the pov of an NYC firefighter, off an album about 9/11


----------



## Frostagin

Eh. Never really liked Springsteen.
3/10

Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots
I've been obsessed with STP recently and this song is beast.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I've never really been a fan of STP... IMO they are pretty overrated.
This song is okay but a little too bland for my taste - 7/10

Eluveitie - A Rose for Epona


----------



## Zero Moment

I
What
This is
This is amazing
Mind = Blown
???/10 because I truly can't decide
>8 at least?

Rainbow Factory (Silva Hound Remix) - WoodenToaster (Remixed by.... Silva Hound :P)


----------



## ZimD

Took a little too long to build up and the initial ringing tone was discomforting, but I liked the rest of it despite this kind of thing generally not being my thing. A little long tho. Still, I'll say a solid 6.5/10 because it's certainly good for what it is -- just doesn't appeal to me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe0iD9Zk1Ws
"Why Do I Keep Counting?" - The Killers
I love this song, it just builds and builds and it's so fucking intense by the end and it's composed so well if you really listen to it. I also love the lyrics. Easily my fav by this band.


----------



## Coroxn

Definitely liked this. It's strange and not to my tastes, and I do like how it keeps building and building, plus the message behind it is cool. But still, not my taste in music, and it was kind of...bland, I think, is the write word. 6.5 out of 10.

Flyleaf-What's This?


----------



## ZimD

I absolutely _love_ that song in the movie, and the thing about that song is that it's such a lighthearted, free-spirited one about him finding this happy new world, so hearing this slower take on it just doesn't really fit with me. It just isn't a sound that I think goes with this song. 9.5/10 for What's This? in general, but I'd have to go 3/10 for this cover.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzWpNDs00fI
"Fabric Of Time" - DNA-Groove
Relaxing as shit.


----------



## Comatoad

I feel like I'm floating when I listen to that o__o Ermmm 7/10


Poisoned with Love, Neon Hitch


----------



## SquishierCobra

2/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv88Z8TNlVk

Legend Xros Wars


----------



## Zero Moment

Very.... Meh.
5/10

Doctor - Orchestral Version


----------



## SquishierCobra

4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PvOSp4mxn0

Moskau


----------



## Ether's Bane

3/10. That... was a complete mindfuck, and not in a good way.

Orianthi - Shut Up and Kiss Me


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

8/10

 Close your eyes


----------



## Katycat

8.5 - Very pretty, and I love Japanese music.

Death Cab for Cutie - "A Lack of Color"


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

Couldnt hear the music in he link, went elsewhere and listned to it, 6/10

 Answer


----------



## Tarvos

Japanese music never fails to completely and entirely not be my thing.

Infected Mushroom - Heavyweight


----------



## Datura

9/10 fuck yes Infected Mushroom! They always impress.

Epica - "Monopoly on Truth"


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Hmm, pretty good! I think a little heavier than what I normally listen to (heaviest I can go is Nightwish, idk what that says about me?), but it wasn't bad. My only issue is that it was perhaps a bit too long. The second half is more interesting than the first, for instance. I'm not a fan of 7 minute songs unless there's a reeaally good reason for that song to be seven minutes. I top out at five minutes, max. Six if I really love the freaking song.

Camouflar - GALAXIE

I found this just a few minutes ago and I can't stop listening to it. I haven't heard good rock like this in a while. And it's FRENCH.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 This is great. Makes me think of classic arcade game music mixed with rock and deep bass.

Speaking of French music...

Gojira - Love

Probably not what you were expecting.


----------



## Datura

6/10

I don't know. I dig the prog aspect a lot more than the death elements. The vocals are really well done, though, and it didn't trigger the "TURN THIS OFF IMMEDIATELY" reaction that I get from most straight-up death metal. (Melodeath is another story.)

The Magnetic Fields - "Andrew in Drag"


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

8/10 Pretty catchy

Eat Randy - Julian Smith


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W-O11uqrT0

Digimon Adventure "Brave Heart"


----------



## Coroxn

5/10

Passable, I guess.

Soad:T


----------



## Zero Moment

Hmm... I am surprisingly 0k with it, though the lyrics were kinda strange.... I'll give it a solid 7/10


The Smile Song - Pinkie Pie
Bitch please


----------



## Shiny Grimer

6/10

The chorus is... okay. Disappointing compared to the verses. Still, it's a cute song and I can see myself singing this to other people. I like the voice of the singer.

A Capella Dubstep. Not even kidding.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8.5/10 

Ah, I've seen this before. This guy is pretty awesome, I'll give him credit.

I'm just going to assume most people here have already heard this.


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. Plus points for MLP, but this is really not my genre.

Within Temptation - In Perfect Harmony


----------



## Surfingpichu

8/10

I LOVE the flute in this! The sound world it creates is so relaxing. The only ONLY thing I have with it is the timbre of the singer's voice, which I feel is a little bright for my tastes but otherwise I'm really loving this.

Blue Lips- Regina Spektor

I'm still trying to figure out why I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## Datura

10/10

I couldn't give anything less to The Other Goddess. Everything she does is wonderful. I particularly like the rhythm section in this song.

Nerina Pallot - "Put Your Hands Up"


----------



## Momo(th)

8/10, that was pretty good.

Lol, I'm not sure if I posted this already.


----------



## SquishierCobra

1/10 Never been a fan of that series.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDZECahDZxs

Shining Dreamers


----------



## Professor Wesker

3/10 Not quite my thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiY_uUN7dEQ Own Little World by Celldweller. As ridiculous as Klayton looks, I still think his music is awesome.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4/10 Not really my thing. Which is almost exactly what you just said.

THIS


----------



## Professor Wesker

2/10 It was kind of funny, but... eh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uUuNwVELyQ Cheer Up by Reel Big Fish.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(Yeah, I didn't really want it to get a good score, I just felt it needed to be posted)
7/10 I like it. What else should I say?

Dedede Invades Equestria


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. Actually pretty decent.

Firewind - Heading for the Dawn


----------



## Professor Wesker

8/10, that was pretty kickass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH-LlLBzxM8 Scrape, by Blue Stahli.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

5.5/10 Liked some parts, disliked others

I AM A DWARF AND I'M DIGGING A HOLE


----------



## Coroxn

1/10

That was just hard to stomach.

The Calculation

EDIT: 413....>:]


----------



## hopeandjoy

10/10 <3 Regina

A Tale of Six Trillion Years and a Night - kemu feat. IA


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

7.96/10 Gotta love songs in languages I can't speak. Gotta also love songs that are upbeat, but have depressing lyrics.

The History of Nintendo- Matthew Taranto (creator of webcomic 'Brawl in the Family)


----------



## Monoking

1/10. Not my kind of thing.


BROOKLNY RAGE~!

Yeah, I went there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 This_ used _to be funny, I guess. I'm kind of over it.

Agalloch - ...And the Great Cold Death of the Earth


----------



## SquishierCobra

5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YSBGKdgvv8

Killswitch Engage "When Darkness Falls"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

1/10 I really dislike this type of music.

This


----------



## SquishierCobra

6/10 for Nostalgia ALONE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFJIBtqunHY

Slipknot "People = Shit"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

2/10 I really, really don't like Slipknot.

Mastodon - Iron Tusk


----------



## Ether's Bane

8/10. Mastodon are quite good, and this is no exception.

DragonForce - Black Fire

inbefore"DFsucks"


----------



## SquishierCobra

7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJXEerT4TCk

Slipknot "Snuff"


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

4.36/10 Meh. Doesn't do much for me.

And continuing my tend of songs involving long lists...

EDIT: ...And I just read your thread in the coughing cupboard. And now I feel bad about rating the song poorly.


----------



## Tarvos

I hate gimmicks. Weird Al is definitely a gimmick, thus I really don't like him at all. His parodies may be funny to some but I don't like them. No rating because it's not really a song to me as much as a mockery and it's hard to rate something you really don't understand or enjoy.

Frank Turner - Long Live The Queen


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

(Actually, that's sort of my opinion on rap)

6.241/10

And since I've run out of songs with lists...

More Than a Chicken- General Mumble

...Don't judge me


----------



## Zero Moment

Hellz yes General Mumble 9/10?

Iron Knight - DJ Sai Tae


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

9.1548/10 'Kay

Kidnap The Sandy Claws- The Nightmare Before Christmas

This has been stuck in my head for, like, an hour


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I haven't actually watched The Nightmare Before Christmas, but Danny Elfman is a great composer... so... 7.5/10

The Mars Volta - L'Via L'Viaquez


----------



## Ether's Bane

6/10. Not bad, though I'm not the biggest Mars Volta fan.

Anarchy Club - Get Clean


----------



## Zexion

7/10 That is pretty good. Love the band name.

Against Me! - I Was A Tennage Anarchist


----------



## Tarvos

Went into it with high hopes, then found out the song is so repetitive (and the stupid video keeps glitching up, argh) that I couldn't really make heads nor tails of it except to say that I know exactly who would like this song. I also know that even though I probably should like it, I really just don't, for no other reason than that it's really boring. 5/10

Antimatter - Redemption

Warning - music to kill self to


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

At first I was thinking it was going to build up to something amazing, but the minute I heard the "Shinedown-ish" vocalist, I found it hard to take seriously. Yet, by the end, it did get much better. 8/10

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - East Hastings


----------



## Zexion

I didn't hear part of it, but what I did hear was good. 7.5/10

10 Years - Wasteland


----------



## Zero Moment

I'm 0k with this. 7/10


Hope(less) - Arkasia


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

6.4/10

Tea and Emobeats-Interrobang Pie


----------



## Zexion

3/10 Too much synthesizer (i think that's what it was) 

Pain - Three Days Grace


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6.5/10 I used to like 3DG, but now they seem kind of repetitive to me. It's still a lot better than most stuff on the radio, though.

Chevelle - The Clincher


----------



## Zexion

8/10 I've heard alot of Chevelle, but not that one. Glad that you posted it. :)

Papa Roach - Between Angels and Insects


----------



## Ether's Bane

2/10. I've never liked Papa Roach and probably never will.

Exodus - Metal Command


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

.5/10 I don't like this type of music. At all.

Pinkie's Brew Russian Gypsy Jazz


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmm, sounds kinda cool, 7/10.

Now let's see, I feel like...Nightwish!

Here ya go: Nightwish - Moondance No actual song, but that just makes it even more beautiful.


----------



## Tarvos

Finnish pride, I see?

8/10 (it is Nightwish, after all)

Orphaned Land - Norra El Norra

Takes some getting used to.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 It was very good; I like the blend of several different styles.

Alcest - Souvenirs D'Un Autre Monde

Some amazing French music.


----------



## Tarvos

Alcest is all right, been a while since I've listened to it. I have not found a lot of good French music, but what I do know (Demians, Gojira, Manau) I really like. 6/10

Orphaned Land is amazing live, by the way - one of my things to do is to go to Israel and watch them. It would be amazing. (Rowdy, though). I saw them at Wacken. One of the better gigs (though they were actually blown out of the water by Gojira.)

Mika - Happy Ending

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmm, that was nice, not spectacular, but good. 6.5

Tarvos: Hehe, yeah, but also because they're awesome. You have reminded me of these comics.

Ok Go - Needing/Getting
My friends introduced me to these guys a couple of weeks ago. Quite cheery music with some awesome music videos.


----------



## Zexion

7.5/10 They are cheery and they make funny videos.

Shinedown - Bully


----------



## Ether's Bane

Nanabshuckle8 said:


> : Nightwish - Moondance


<333333333

As for the above song... not great. 4/10

Adam Lambert - Sleepwalker


----------



## Flareth

6/10 Not my type of music but it has a nice beat.

Nobody Loves You Like Me- Jonathan Coulton


----------



## Zexion

6.5/10 Ho-hum. That is actually good for something that is out of my song taste range.

Madam Adam - Sex Ain't Love


----------



## Coroxn

Pfft.

Just...pffft. 7/10

The Naturist. Ignore the kittens, they just...ignore the kittens.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I was a bit hesitant what with the kittens and the band's name, but I actually really like this, for some reason. 8/10

It's Time- Imagine Dragons


----------



## Zexion

I have heard that somewhere. 8.5/10

Deuce - America


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

4/10

I've never been a fan of Hollywood Undead, nor this guy. This music is really nothing special to me.

Gojira - Of Blood and Salt


----------



## Datura

Saw Gojira. Clicked anyway knowing I wouldn't like it. Ended up _really liking it_. Seriously, what the fuck?

9/10

Peter Fox - "Alles Neu"


----------



## Tarvos

If you think they are good on record, wait till you see them live. It is from another planet, an ocean planet.

Song is a bit eh. Can't decide whether it's cool or irritating. 6/10

Eric Clapton - Layla (live)


----------



## Zexion

Wonderful, wonderful! 9.4/10

Shinedown - Sound of Madness


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Tarvos said:


> If you think they are good on record, wait till you see them live. It is from another planet, an ocean planet.


I _am_ seeing Gojira live in September, with Lamb of God and Dethklok. I am super-excited! And their new album is going to be amazing.

As for the above song, I wasn't expecting much, as I have heard Shinedown a few times before on the radio and had in my mind relegated them to the realm of "bland pop rock", but that song was not that bad actually... 6/10 maybe

Devin Townsend - Earth Day


----------



## Tarvos

Don't know so much about Dethklok (gimmicks are not my thing) but Lamb of God are pretty  ace live too.

Song is okay. Like other Devin work better. 6/10

She Wants Revenge - These Things


----------



## Zexion

Video, beat, lyrics: Wonderful. Never heard of the band before, I need to expand my horizons. *9.4/10*

Fitz and the Tantrums - MoneyGrabber


----------



## guy standing behind you

I don't really like it. It was done in a style that I personally don't like, but it was okay. Better than most stuff I hear.

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Ether's Bane

7.5/10. Unsurprisingly, I didn't even need to click - good song, but overrated; Killer Queen and Stone Cold Crazy are easily better.

Orianthi - Suffocated


----------



## guy standing behind you

7/10
It's an okay song. I like the style change between the verses and the chorus, and the lyrics have a good message. But the thing I don't like is the singers' voices.

Harry Chapin-Sniper WARNING! THIS SONG WILL BE THE SCARIEST SONG YOU WILL EVER HEAR! It is exactly what the title says it is about. It is extremely symbolic, and the energy that builds up is likely to drive you insane. If you would rather not listen to such a scary (but still amazing) song, an alternative is availible.


Harry Chapin- Mr. Tanner Song starts at 0:45.

(You can tell I like this Chapin guy's music)


----------



## glitchedgamer

8/10. Not my usual cup of tea, but these songs were quite chilling in a good way. I will have to check out more of this guy's work.

Blut Aus Nord - The Howling of God I'll keep the theme of scary songs going. BAN have quickly become one of my favorite bands because of the sonic journeys/nightmares they take you on.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Normally I don't like black metal at all, but Blut Aus Nord and Agalloch are definite exceptions. This song and Axis by BAN are two of the scariest things I've ever heard.

My Dying Bride - The Cry of Mankind Probably my favorite doom metal song ever, and definitely MDB's best. The melody is so haunting yet beautifully captivating.


----------



## glitchedgamer

9/10 I love classic MDB. The newer stuff just doesn't click with me, but this song is a masterpiece. Also check out Secrets of the Moon if you want more black metal for people who don't like black metal.

SubRosa - Attack on the Golden Mountain Can't really describe this one. Just drift through the song as if it was a dream.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 Wow. That was indeed an amazing track. The female vocals actually helped to create an unforgettable atmosphere rather than make the song cheesy, and the heaviness of certain passages was great. Fantastic doom/sludge metal.

Katatonia - Dead Letters

Just leaked... today, I guess?


----------



## glitchedgamer

4/10 To me, Katatonia has been writing the same album for over a decade now. I was hoping Dead End Kings would change that, but I guess not. The song isn't bad, it's just... boring. Flat. Uninteresting. 

Katatonia - Without God THIS is the Katatonia I will always love.


----------



## Datura

2/10

I really don't like Katatonia, including this song. I know that's bad, since so many bands I enjoy owe a lot to them, but this song did nothing to change my mind. :( Don't kill me.

Theatre of Tragedy - "Frozen" (their best song imo)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7.5/10 Pretty good imo. I haven't heard of this band before but I like them already.

Cult of Luna - Leave Me Here <--- Sure, I'll keep the sludge ball rolling.


----------



## Tarvos

Cult of Luna are okay. Think I prefer Neurosis and Isis. 6/10

She Wants Revenge - I don't wanna fall in love


----------



## Coroxn

Not my thing, at all.

But, okay I guess? I have no real opinion on it. *5/10*

Ham Sandwich-Click Click BOOM!


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. I didn't particularly like it.

Sabaton - Carolus Rex


----------



## Byrus

10/10 - Wow, I've never heard of this song or band before, but I really enjoyed that. I was looking for some new music, so I'm glad I came to this thread.

Help I'm alive - Metric


----------



## Zexion

9.5/10
never would've guessed that it was that good based on the song title. wonderful.

daft punk ~ harder better faster


----------



## ZimD

5.5/10. It's catchy and all, but doesn't have any substance to it or... anything.

Eagles - Take It Easy


----------



## Tarvos

It's the Eagles, that earns it an automatic 7/10 for being the Eagles. (It's all right, but nothing I would wrestle a bear over)

Young Guns - Sons of Apathy


----------



## Datura

Ugh, sorry Tarvos. This is the kind of stuff I adored when I was a twelve year old, and it's just not good. Whiny and uninteresting. :( 1/10

"You Must Be Out of Your Mind" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Tarvos

Hahaha, I think I like this stuff more than metal at times. Not because of the lyrics (I can't give a fuck less about them), but the melodies are strong and powerful and I just love thumping power chords.

I answer your "meh" with a "meh". I should like this, but I entirely fail to. Some US series has its new season finale song though. 4/10

Deaf Havana - I'm A Bore, Mostly


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Sounded like really generic alternative rock at the beginning, then I don't know what genre it turned into. But I found it boring for the most part. It's listenable, but nothing special. 5/10

some siberian cover of "Come Together"


----------



## Datura

4/10

At least it's still better than Radiohead. The chorus is pretty legit.

PJ Harvey - "Down by the Water" (fyi nothing under 8/10 is allowed)


----------



## glitchedgamer

Datura said:


> 4/10
> 
> At least it's still better than Radiohead. The chorus is pretty legit.
> 
> PJ Harvey - "Down by the Water" (fyi nothing under 8/10 is allowed)


8/10 Very calm and chilling while having a bite at the same time; I approve. I gave you your 8 so please don't kill me. 

Everything's Asleep - Frank Schimski Who's up for some nice, relaxing ambient tunes?


----------



## Zexion

8/10
i've heard that. and as odd as it sounds, i used that to help my youngest niece to sleep.

theory of a deadman - hurricane


----------



## ZimD

Gym Leader Shizui said:


> 8/10
> i've heard that. and as odd as it sounds, i used that to help my youngest niece to sleep.
> 
> theory of a deadman - hurricane


Hmm. 7/10. I liked the violins and the video, but the guitar got too loud and over-the-top for me at some points, and I'm not a big fan of his voice. If it had been a little less.. intense, I guess, then I'd have liked it more.

Any Other World - Mika


----------



## Tarvos

Mika, you can do better. Hmph. I know this because you did Happy Ending.

The Police - S.O.S.


----------



## Coloursfall

My mom listens to these guys :D This song will get a 7/10 from me - it's good, but not the greatest song.

as for me...

Hiding Place - Hedley


----------



## Zexion

6.5/10
i like it, another new band for me to look into.

the afghan whigs - debonair


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Not awful, but I'm not jumping out of my seat for it.

Yngwie Malmsteen - Far Beyond the Sun


----------



## Tarvos

It's Yngwie. I hate this type of dumb guitar wank. 1/10

Gotye ft. Kimbra - Somebody That I Used to Know

I keep thinking this is a Police song, but that is because Gotye really sounds like Sting.


----------



## Zexion

that song is all over the airwaves, and i think i sing it in my sleep now. but still a great song, just overplayed. *7.5/10*

throw the fight - not so hollywood


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. Not really what I'd go for.

Soundgarden - Hands All Over


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7.5/10 Mmmyes...

Devin Townsend - By Your Command


----------



## Kiwi

8/10 That was, as the kids say, righteous.

Sweet Victory - David Glen Eisley (I think)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Kiwi said:


> 8/10 That was, as the kids say, righteous.
> 
> Sweet Victory - David Glen Eisley (I think)


(A.K.A. the song from the "Band Geeks" episode of Spongebob) 
Well, 9/10, for novelty purposes.

Blackfield - Pain


----------



## guy standing behind you

6/10
Rather sad, and a bit overdone on the echo effect. It's pretty good though.

Harry Chapin - Cat's in the Cradle


----------



## Ether's Bane

6/10. Not bad, but Ugly Kid Joe did it better.

Deep Purple - Lazy

(RIP Jon Lord)


----------



## Kiwi

6/10

Mind of the Bat - Miracle of Sound


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmm, 7/10  Quite nice, the video could've been better though.

Satyricon - K.I.N.G
According to my brother this is one of the best songs ever made. Can't argue with him.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5.5/10 I suppose, black metal just isn't my thing.

Meshuggah - I


----------



## Karousever

Well...it's not entirely the sort of music I enjoy, but it didn't make me want to hurt myself for listening to it, so I'd say a 6/10. 

Your Guardian Angel - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Ether's Bane

No, this stuff isn't really my type. 4/10.

Adam Lambert - Trespassing

(inbefore "THIS IS CRAP")


----------



## Zero Moment

This is.... okay? Not my thing. 6/10

Changelings Attack! - Silva Hound


----------



## Dungeons

Not my style of music at all. 4/10
I now must educate all of you with this song:Life Starts Now By Three Days Grace


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

3/10 Meh. Very meh, even for a 3DG song.

Ensiferum - Battle Song


----------



## Ether's Bane

8/10. Ensiferum deliver yet again.

Not even posting the name of this song - you'll almost certainly know it the moment you click on the link.


----------



## Zero Moment

6/10 Not my thing, but I can tell that it isn't horrible?

Iron Knight - DJ Sai Tae


----------



## Zexion

*7/10*
i like that, it kept me listening the whole time

Bottom Dollar ~ D-Pryde

(the girl i like/likes me posted that on facebook and i like it)


----------



## Zero Moment

7/10 Pretty Cool

Tomahawk Head - Radiation & Tensei
(I'm pretty sure the first ~five seconds are purposely horrible to make you underestimate the rest of the song)


----------



## Zexion

6/10 sounds nice

The Neighbourhood - Female Robbery


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

7/10 It's decent, just not my thing

Bullet - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Zero Moment

Wow shit this is magnificent
10/10

Lost on the Moon


----------



## Ether's Bane

2/10. I don't want to say it was terrible, but... It was terrible.

Judas Priest - All Guns Blazing


----------



## hyphen

7.5/10
At first i was like "Wth?" but later it grew on me.
Stabilo-Everybody
(Old but I DON'T CARE.)


----------



## Frostagin

6.5/10
It was alright, I guess.
Super Junior - A-CHA
(I... I'm not even sorry)


----------



## Zexion

6.25/10

Okay, I think. Reminds me a bit of that 'One Direction' stuff. Grew on me, but not enough.

Du Hast - Rammstein (IN GERMAN!)


----------



## Frostagin

10/10
ME FIRST RAMMSTEIN SONG.

Erasure - Always

Also known as the Robot Unicorn Attack song.
Man, I love Erasure.
And Robot Unicorn Attack.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

4/10 What is this. No, what the hell is this. WHAT.

Unexpect - Desert Urbania


----------



## Ether's Bane

8/10. Way better than what I was expecting.

HammerFall - Bring the Hammer Down


----------



## Nanabshuckle8

Hmm, quite nice, dunno why I don't listen to these guys, then again...I see no reason to do the opposite. 8/10 anyway

I have no idea how I came to know this song...but...aah fuck, I have no idea what to say. Your life won't be complete without it, that's for sure.

The Avalanches - Frontier Psychiatrist


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

10/10 LOLOLOLOLOL
That is all.

Fury of the Storm - DragonForce


----------



## Zexion

8/10

ummmmmm

Papa Roach - Still Swingin


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

2/10 I reaaaaaaaaaaly can't fucking stand Papa Roach. It's because of their song "Last Resort" being one of the most annoying whiney nu metal songs to ever be played on the radio. This song isn't as bad, but still very meh.

Mastodon - March of the Fire Ants


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. About what I'd give most Mastodon stuff.

Within Temptation - Ice Queen


----------



## Zero Moment

7/10 Pretty cool.


Sunsetter - Radiation


----------



## Zexion

7.5/10 Hmm. Not bad, little too different from what I like but I'll listen again.

James Durbin - Stand Up


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6.5/10 This guy was on American Idol? Hmm... not a big surprise. He has a great voice.

Katatonia - The One You Are Looking for is Not Here


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. Decent stuff there.

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## Zero Moment

Eh not my thing. 6/10

Firefly Cloud - Jit


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

6/10
Meh...
Through The Fire And Flames (A.K.A That song with crazy guitar solos) - DragonForce
(Given you the shorter one because I'm nice)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 I don't like short versions of songs. It tends to ruin the effect by cutting out solos.

Katatonia - Forsaker

I love how Bethesda made several references to Katatonia in Skyrim. That just proves the developers listen to quality music.


----------



## Tarvos

One of the few metal bands I can still listen to, mostly because the memories here are very personal and don't involve anyone else. Also the coolest guys on the planet.

Dragonforce solos can go fuck themselves.

9/10

Пара нормальных - вставай, с первыми лучами, вставай!


----------



## kyeugh

Sorry, but not feeling it.  Aside from me not being able to understand what it says, it's too flashy, and is a desperate attempt to be hip.  I give it 2-10.

Now rate mine.

My favorite song that ever was written.  And you dang well better like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1j-6vRykFs


----------



## Zexion

It being Queen makes it better. But it is not one of their better songs. I give it a *5.5/10.

*Five Finger Death Punch - Coming Down


----------



## Zero Moment

This is actually pretty good! I'll give it an 8/10.

Shining Armor - MandoPony


----------



## Ether's Bane

6.5/10. Not too bad, but not exactly up my alley.

Soundgarden - Outshined

I've been pretty much obsessed with Soundgarden over the last few days, and this is the song I've probably been listening to the most.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9/10 I haven't listened to Soundgarden all that much, but I hear this song on the radio a lot, and it's my favorite Soundgarden song.

And now for something completely different...


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

8/10

what am i even doing with this


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

3/10 I'm not even going to make an effort to try and comprehend what the fuck I just listened to.

Scatman John - Invisible Man


----------



## Zexion

4/10

What... is... this... I... Don't... Even...

Shinedown - Unity


----------



## Ether's Bane

2/10. ugh Shinedown

Muse - Feeling Good


----------



## Zero Moment

Huh. 7/10

Catgroove - Parov Stelar


----------



## Kaithepokemontrainer

I guess 4.5/10. I don't really know.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Since no song was posted...

Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## Zero Moment

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Since no song was posted...
> 
> Deep Purple - Soldier of Fortune


Not my thing, but okay. 7.3/10

Brony Metal Medly - Bronified


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

9.5/10 Oh, I've listened to this quite a few times before. It is truly legendary stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U13xOvDa19U (Yay for epic mashup)


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. For whatever reason, it just didn't click with me.

Within Temptation - What Have You Done


----------



## Zexion

6/10 good band. good song. good time.

Time for an upbeat song...

Hollywood Undead ~ Bullet


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Zexion said:


> 6/10 good band. good song. good time.
> 
> Time for an upbeat song...
> 
> Hollywood Undead ~ Bullet


4/10 An upbeat suicide song ಠ_ಠ

Anathema - One Last Goodbye <--- This is what a sad song is supposed to sound like, fyi


----------



## Tarvos

10/10 <333

(no words needed). Sadly Anathema doesn't feature on my listening routines lately, mostly because my whole taste is changing.

Tracy Chapman - Fast Car


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Yeah, it's cool. Musical tastes inevitably do change. Often quite drastically.

Upward Movement (Dave Owns)


----------



## Ether's Bane

6.5/10. Actually not bad, though I'm not a Homestuck fan.

And because I've been in a Sasuke mood lately...

Makoto Nagano - Otokotachi no Uta


----------



## Tarvos

Vehement Mustelid said:


> 8/10 Yeah, it's cool. Musical tastes inevitably do change. Often quite drastically.
> 
> Upward Movement (Dave Owns)


I also don't play metal or hard/prog rock with my band. I am sure I could get away with a song or two like that, but not an entire setlist. I like the music, but I've been exposed to it for so long that the "trick" of it being new and rebellious and different and whatnot has worn off a little. I still like selected artists or things that I have a particular emotional connection to (I can listen to Rammstein for ages) but most metal is a no. Plus my ex is into it and a lot of my memories are related to that. And I don't want to be in that mindset at all. 

So I listen to a lot of stuff that's different because we play it with the band. I also feel that the musical elitism that is rampant in a lot of circles is just so wrong. "It's not metal, therefore I won't like it" (substitute classical music/jazz/indie hipster". Blegh. I hate that mindset. If I want to listen to folk-pop I will and if I want to hear dark growling over thundering beats, I will listen to that, thank you. I'm not less of a human being.

I think I have SW's opinion on all of this.


----------



## Zero Moment

Vehement Mustelid said:


> 8/10 Yeah, it's cool. Musical tastes inevitably do change. Often quite drastically.
> 
> Upward Movement (Dave Owns)





Lyra Heartstrings said:


> 6.5/10. Actually not bad, though I'm not a Homestuck fan.
> 
> And because I've been in a Sasuke mood lately...
> 
> Makoto Nagano - Otokotachi no Uta


The hell happened to my post?

Anyway, 6.5/10 not my thing.

Student of Celestia - MandoPony


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Zero Moment said:


> The hell happened to my post?
> 
> Anyway, 6.5/10 not my thing.
> 
> Student of Celestia - MandoPony


9/10 This... wow... 0_0 
I was not expecting a ponified Jesus of Suburbia.

Sigur Rós - Sæglópur


----------



## Tarvos

10/10. I love Sigur Rós.

The Gaslight Anthem - Mulholland Drive


----------



## Zexion

9.5/10
Oh goodness. Wonderful/. Zexi likei.

Crossfade - Dear Cocaine


----------



## Comatoad

7/10
It's nice. I was kinda waiting for something to like seriously pick up for that "heck yes" moment and was not let down. :)

All Time Low - For Baltimore


----------



## Frostagin

7.5/10 It sounds a little too... 'studioed' for me, but the guitar isn't bad.

ANTI THE∞HOLIC (Hetalia ver.)
It was originally a Vocaloid song, if you're wondering. I'm not sure which ones, though.


----------



## Aletheia

Yeah, stuff like this isn't really... my thing... 3/10

Florence and the Machine - Girl With One Eye


----------



## Zero Moment

5/10 _Really_ not my thing

beep beep


----------



## Ether's Bane

1.5/10. Didn't like it at all.

Helloween - March of Time


----------



## Tarvos

5/10 Helloween is boring.

Ed Sheeran - The A Team


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 It was alright but nothing spectacular.

Carlos Santana - Black Magic Woman


----------



## Zexion

10/10

I didn't have to listen to it because I know it's a great song. But I did anyway. I will forever love that song.

ZZ Top - I Gotsta Get Paid New song from them! I have been waiting. my dad looked like one of these guys.


----------



## Tomboy

7/10 - Purdy good.

You're Gonna Go Far, Kid - The Offspring - Heard it on Pandora the other day, thought it was pretty awesome ^-^


----------



## Tarvos

The Offspring aka don't care 5/10

Lars Winnerbäck - Balladen om Konsekvenser


----------



## Ether's Bane

6/10. Not too bad, but not exactly up my alley.

Rainbow - Gates of Babylon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 That's quite the hypnotizing riff.

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt


----------



## Zero Moment

Vehement Mustelid said:


> 8/10 That's quite the hypnotizing riff.
> 
> Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt


That was, ah..... good. 7/10

Petrified - Tarby


----------



## Ether's Bane

6/10. When it started, I was actually expecting a lot worse, but it actually wasn't too bad.

Judas Priest - Breaking the Law


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I start singing this song whenever I cross the street during a red light. It's not Priest's best, but still...

Rammstein - Ich tu dir weh


----------



## Zexion

7.25/10 I love most Rammstein, but that one was a better one.

James Durbin - Love Me Bad


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. Actually pretty good.

Slayer - Angel of Death


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I never really was that much into Slayer, but I'd say this is still pretty good.

Neurosis - The Doorway


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. For whatever reason, I just couldn't get into it.

Stratovarius - Glory of the World


----------



## Tarvos

1/10 Because it's Stratovarius.

Snow Patrol - It's Beginning to Get to Me


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

4/10 It's... okay? Kind of bland, imo. But it's not bad.

My favorite Neurosis song:
Neurosis - Stones from the Sky


----------



## Tarvos

I mostly like it because the song's lyrics hold personal meaning for me. This as an aside because I haven't yet heard that Neurosis song.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Since no song was posted...

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Lyra Heartstrings said:


> Since no song was posted...
> 
> Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys


A song _was_ posted.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vehement Mustelid said:


> A song _was_ posted.


I didn't see that at first.

@Stones from the Sky: 6/10. Not awful, but not really something I could really get into.

Helloween - Keeper of the Seven Keys


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5/10 I'm having difficulty getting into this. I guess I've just grown away from power metal.

Katatonia - Dispossession


----------



## Tarvos

7/10 It's Katatonia, so it's good, but this is probably not a song of theirs I favour. (If I have to pick one, I'd go with Saw You Drown, or Evidence, or Departer, or even My Twin).

Sofia Karlsson - Vinter i Gamla Stan (live version with orchestra)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 This sounds great. Sofia has a wonderful voice.

Nevermore - The River Dragon Has Come


----------



## Tarvos

She has the best voice I have ever heard in my life. This is literally so beautiful I do not have words. I want to cry every time I hear her sing. It's that powerful for me. And some of  the words... And the musicality of the Swedish... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. I can literally listen to this for hours and hours and hours.

8/10 I love Nevermore and that album, even though I haven't listened to it in a while. 

Interpol - Pioneer to the Falls


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Not really an indie fan.

Within Temptation - Frozen


----------



## Zero Moment

Not my thing but isn't bad? 6.7/10


Supernatural (Remix) - Ken Ashcorp (Glaze)


----------



## Ether's Bane

1/10. Words cannot describe how badly that went over with me.

Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

7/10

FREYJA.sys - System Freyja


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

3/10 This really doesn't click with me. I guess that's just a genre thing.

The Mars Volta - In Absentia


----------



## Tarvos

4/10 The Mars Volta have good stuff. This is not part of it.

Passenger - Let Her Go


----------



## Datura

6/10! Pretty inoffensive, but not something I would listen to regularly.

The Gathering - "Meltdown" (fwiw the second half of this song is my favorite part)


----------



## Ether's Bane

3/10. I didn't like it at all...

Nightwish - Stargazers


----------



## The Omskivar

I find this quite enjoyable.  8/10

Walk The Moon- Jenny (the music video is quite good as well)


----------



## Ether's Bane

5/10. Not really up my alley.

Dio - Invisible


----------



## Zexion

4/10

I don't really like it, but it has a quality.

Flygone - We Hold Together


----------



## Edoc'sil

4/10

Way too far from my own tastes for me to ever enjoy it, methinks. Aside from rap (I shudder to even type that treacherous three-lettered syllable) I'm not sure if it can get much further at all, really. But I can tell why someone would enjoy it, so 4.

25 or 6 to 4 by Chicago.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 Pretty good. I liked it.

Carpadium - Tina's Old Memorabilia

This one's actually from my roommate's band. He's pretty talented.


----------



## Ether's Bane

7/10. Actually better than I was expecting.

Within Temptation - Hand of Sorrow


----------



## Tarvos

Never mind... 4/10

Matisyahu - Jerusalem


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Quite unexpected, and also really catchy.

Edvard Grieg - In the Hall of the Mountain King (Peer Gynt)


----------



## Ether's Bane

Reviving this thread.

(6/10, by the way.)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion


----------



## Zexion

i don't even have to listen to the song to know it's great (i did anyway)

*8.5/10

*Papa Roach ~ Leader of the Broken Hearts


----------



## RespectTheBlade

9.0/10

Really good! It's a lot like some of the other stuff I like to listen too (I've actually been meaning to look into papa roach for a while now, ever since I heard Lifeline)

Butterflies and Hurricanes- Muse


----------



## ClaytontheUmbreon

6/10 Never was a big fan of Muse

Mr. Blue Sky - ELO


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

My best friend in middle school was a huge fan of ELO, but I'd never really given them a listen. Now that I have, I think this is pretty good. 7/10

Sigur Rós - Ísjaki


----------



## Aletheia

6.5/10 - I did enjoy the percussion, as well as the ethereal synths, if not the folk-y elements and sometimes squealy vocal delivery- which is odd because I listen to MGMT. hm.

Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Moya


----------



## kyeugh

Aletheia said:


> 6.5/10 - I did enjoy the percussion, as well as the ethereal synths, if not the folk-y elements and sometimes squealy vocal delivery- which is odd because I listen to MGMT. hm.
> 
> Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Moya


4/10

I'm not really into that kind of music, but it's kind of serene.  It reminds me of Skyrim.

The Gambler (my favorite song!).


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco

9/10
I'm not into romance things, but this is an exception. 
Chameleon Circuit- An Awful Lot Of Running


----------



## Ether's Bane

3/10. Yeah, no.

Now for one of the all-time great guilty pleasure songs (and yes, it's one of mine).

Def Leppard - Pour Some Sugar on Me

*ducks*


----------



## kyeugh

8/10 Really catchy, and I love the genre anyway.  Def Leppard is always good.

_Out on the Town_ (by fun.), my current favorite song.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

4/10 Heard it a bunch.

Here's one you've probably heard numerous times. It's a guilty pleasure of mine...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE

Ylvis "The Fox"


----------



## Ether's Bane

-9001/10. OH FUCK NO.

Tarja - Ciarán's Well


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Ether's Bane said:


> -9001/10. OH FUCK NO.
> 
> Tarja - Ciarán's Well


I wasn't expecting even THAT reaction...

But back to foreign metal, here's some Rammstein from the Final Fantasy X OST.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbLQhzsJG0A


----------



## Byrus

6/10 - I liked the music itself but the vocals just weren't my thing.

Lost in the Shadows - The Lost Boys soundtrack


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10

I liked the drums

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRM0-FT0tUA

PokeRap with all 718 Pokemon!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

4/10 I felt trapped in that room and not in a good way.

Cursive - I Couldn't Love You


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10. I don't get it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9pzChni6H4
Insanity Wolf Christmas (WARNING!)


----------



## Byrus

6/10 I'll chalk this one up as a guilty pleasure.

Fever - The Cramps


----------



## Vholvek

My god I love Panic at the Disco


----------



## kyeugh

Ignoring my brother's random post...

I'll give it a 6/10.  It's an okay song, pretty smooth and relaxed, with some interesting lyrics, but it's not really my genre.  Can't say much about it.

_Great King Rat,_ by Queen.


----------



## Vholvek

That song, is.... Hmmmmm, how should I put this? Tasty? 7/10. It's good, but not my kinda thing. Interesting, though.

Um, All of Me by John Legend


----------



## Ether's Bane

4/10. By the way, you should've provided a link in your post instead of making me YouTube it.

Orianthi featuring Steve Vai - Highly Strung


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Haven't heard this in a while. Impressive guitar playing.

Nightwish - Wishmaster


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Sorry for the bump, but I rate this... 8/10!

I'm in the mood for a cheesy Disney love song!

Here's the end credits version of "Love will Find a Way" from The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6kj-yGezQ


----------



## Mewmic

5/10
Brown Eyed Girls - Kill Bill


----------



## Wargle

6/10. Not exactly my style, but not a bad song.



Queen in a Parade - Pat Gibbons


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6.4/10

No idea why I put a decimal there....

Here's a song from Disney's Aladdin (R.I.P. Robin Williams)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Op1TaXmCw


----------



## Byrus

(I always liked this thread, so I'm just gonna casually revive it...)

9/10 - brings back some good memories! 

"Beware the Dog" - The Griswolds


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

5/10 Simple and catchy. Not my kind of music, but not bad.

Radiohead - Climbing up the Walls


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

8/10. Not bad.


This one below is nostalgic to me because it was from one of my favorite childhood movies.

Diana Ross "If We Hold On Together" (from The Land Before Time)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObPneATgASs


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

7/10 I always like those movies.

Red Hot Chili Peppers - By the Way


----------



## Byrus

7/10 - Damn, haven't listened to that song in ages. The chorus always gives me a feel good vibe, although I always thought the faster parts didn't gel so great with the rest of it. 

Wolf like me - TV on the radio


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

8/10. Catchy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU_aZQ4F5vU
This song is called:
"I'M A MUTHA FUCKIN' T-REX!"


----------



## The Omskivar

7/10, that was...something

I'm currently obsessed with the band Vacationer


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6/10 Kinda soothing..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WcHPFUwd6U

Here's a nostalgic song for me.
"Son of Man" by Phil Collins (from the soundtrack for Disney's Tarzan)


----------



## Byrus

10/10 I LOVE the soundtrack to the Tarzan movie. <3 the nostalgia. 

Dust to dust - The Misfits


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

9/10. Not bad at all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfL30mz6SXQ

Here's a funny song from South Park.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

3.2/10 I didn't really find it that funny. Or good musically. And I don't like South Park. So...yeah.

My Friend - Suburban Legends


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6.8/10 I kinda liked it..

Now for a tribute to the late James Horner...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVm_UNRgYMc


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 I had no idea who he was until looking him up, but _wow_ he did a lot of amazing soundtracks, for sure. Rest in peace.

Jack White - Lazaretto


----------



## ozzi9816

7.5/10
It definitely isn't my kind of music, but it sounds good enough

twenty one pilots: House of Gold


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6/10. It wasn't enough to list my spirits...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch1X4Dj705o
Stone Sour "Bother"

Sorry for the bump, guys...


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

8/10. That's nice, actually. I know a couple of songs by Stone Sour (and by some, I mean one...) but I liked this too. Maybe I'll listen to more by them.

Pentatonix - Sing


----------



## Scootaloo

7/10. Liked some parts, some parts I didn't care for. Maisie Williams was my favourite part.

Django Django - Shake and Tremble


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6/10 I am enjoying it..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ3fQ8lkgEY
Amberian Dawn "Lionheart"


----------



## Sglod

8/10 I was suprised when the vocals came in, but in a good way 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSq1FBvmKM4

Grey Smoke by Blood Red Shoes


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

8/10 Pretty good. I've never heard of this band before, but I like them.

This counts as a song, right?


----------



## jayrachi

10/10, had me laughing the first time I saw it, no different today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhUF4Beb9Y4
_Room to Breathe_ - Vinny (from Vinesauce)


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Sounds like a credits song to a really good tv show. 8/10.

Something new by something old. Victory or Die - Motorhead. Warning: it's loud. Then again, everything Motorhead is.


----------



## jayrachi

8/10, I like loud and fast music, so this was actually a treat to listen to. Never really gave Motörhead a listen until now. I like what I'm hearing so far, though.

_Trapped in the Sites_ - Municipal Waste Similarly loud. If you lived in northern Virginia in October, 2002 you'll know what this song is about.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

6/10 Not bad, but didn't really click with me. I like thrash metal, but this just doesn't seem like anything out of the ordinary. I can definitely hear the Slayer influence though.

Opeth - Demon of the Fall

This has got to be one of my favorite Opeth songs. The way Mikael Åkerfeldt can seamlessly transition from the most demonic vocals he's ever done to the most angelic gives me serious chills every time.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

6/10. I was never a fan of that genre. Definitely felt Diablo-esque, but not for casual listening.

Now for something completely different. Pistol Grip Pump - Rage Against the Machine. Content warning, this is a cover of Volume 10, during the early era of hip hop, specifically when the NWA was still going strong.


----------



## Sglod

4/10 I've never really liked this lot... They're too edgy for me...

Ride on Shooting Star by The Pillows


----------



## Lady Grimdour

It's too... repetitive, musically. Personally, I need something that has more punch. Also, remind me to never post Slayer or Dead Kennedys here.

Here's something you might like, actually. In One Ear - Cage The Elephant


----------



## Sglod

9/10 Wooo! Cage the Elephant! I have been listening to them for a couple of years now. Their new album is brilliant!

Rococo - Arcade Fire


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Oh, neat. Kinda different from what I usually listen to, in a nice way. 8/10? I dunno. Reminds me of...

The Rat - The Walkmen

(okay maybe it reminded me of something else by The Walkmen, but I can only think of this one by name right now!)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

9/10. Wasn't expecting that

Here's the alternate version of Brother Bear's intro theme

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d9bhILswnc


----------



## Sonny McBar

7/10

How dare you bring me excited with the words "Brother" and "Bear"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX7sCtkxiB0


----------



## Sglod

4/10 Nnh... Nice rock shuffle, but it'd be better if it were played on proper instruments...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF8khJ7P4Wg

You must listen to it all.

Edit: Changed the link because the video ended too soon...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

10/10 I love OK Computer. I own like two albums on vinyl, and this is one of them.

Porcupine Tree - Piano Lessons


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10 would listen again.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YhPiUV3RsbE
Here's a song about Guan Yu. Starts about thirty or so seconds into the video.


----------



## Frostagin

7/10! Pretty great, even though I don't know anything about Guan Yu (?). I'd rate it higher, but I have a grudge against Mulan due to having to watch it too many times. 

HUNTING FOR YOUR DREAM - GALNERYUS
here it is, my jam. aka the second ending theme for Hunter x Hunter (2011).


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

8.5/10.
Pretty sick. Nice tunes.
https://youtu.be/yCto3PCn8wo
(Hopefully thats the right ul)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10 not bad.

Here's a song from Lion King 2 I really like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1yO4S07b9o


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

High 7/10, pretty nice and dark.
Obligatory Recent Obsession Song:
https://youtu.be/aVbyUhQ89nU


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10 although I never got into Yugioh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA0UeuQKdn8
Here's a good parody I enjoyed.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

7.5/10, still think original is better.
https://youtu.be/2xjJXT0C0X4


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6/10. It was good.
Now for song about 2016's true meme of the year!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXw6EMVRv3M


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

9/10
Still wasn't the true meme of the year.
https://youtu.be/JtvY3ARZ_VY


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

4/10 Meh....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nW-IPrzM1g


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

9/10, music video is probably one of the most accurate representations of the media today. just starting fights and feeding misinformation nonstop.
https://youtu.be/x1771M-rA7M


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

(also i'm pretty sure thst this has turned from "Everyone Discusses music" to "K.F.F. and Phoenix discuss music and also memes")


----------



## Stryke

Phoenix's Carol said:


> (also i'm pretty sure thst this has turned from "Everyone Discusses music" to "K.F.F. and Phoenix discuss music and also memes")


Not anymore!!!!! >;-)

Anyway I rate 8.5/10. I like it, and it reminds me of what I used to listen to in 6th grade.
https://youtu.be/M01rsp80LCk


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

7/10 Nice, sounds a little like artists I used to listen a while back. 

Crywolf - Anachronism


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

8/10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG7kfW4gWKc


----------



## JHG

Epic! Although, I never saw the stage version. 9/10


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10 intense




Here's a hip-hop version of a very iconic Disney villain song


----------



## JHG

8/10


----------



## Fext

...is that even a song? 2/10


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

7/10 not bad.


----------



## JHG

10/10 Love it!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

6/10 kinda catchy


----------

